# Paths of Legend: The Journey



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

OOC: This is a solo adventure for one of my players in Paths of Legend: Azgundi Tournaments.  It tells another angle of the story being told there and, as such, contains a great deal of spoilers for the other players in that game.  Thus, I strongly encourage all of my players except ethandrew to read no further.

*Cut Scene: One Month Ago...*

Corath stood at the obelisk.  She had stood in the same position for days.  Had not moved since Varol's last visit.  Most other creatures would have sat, or scratched an itch, or eaten, or slept.  Not Corath.  She had no need for such things.  

Since there were no other creatures around, she didn't bother with her human guise.  And thus, she appeared to be an exquisitely carved statue made of precious metals, depicting an elegant and beautiful woman.

While she stood, unmoving, she pondered Varol's words on his last visit.  The winged, lion-like Varol had told her that he had found Norali's body, but the Dagger was missing.  He now searched for it, but Corath doubted that the lammasu would find it.  It didn't _want_ to be found, this much Corath knew from her brief contact with it.

Her thoughts strayed to the staff given to her by Jollithri Tal, the halfling tailor who was more than he seemed.  It was hidden among Varol's belongings, in the nearby keep.  Jolly had said that it could make her truly alive, a human, instead of the construct she was now.  She wasn't ready for that, yet.  There was still much she needed to learn and, as a human, she wouldn't be able to maintain her vigil over the shadowstone obelisk.  

Quite unexpectedly, a half-elven man stood before her, a handsome man with intense black eyes that seemed to stare straight into her soul, even though Corath didn't know if she really had one or not.  She found it odd that she hadn't detected him sooner.

A twinge of emotion, something strange that she hadn't felt before, entered her consciousness...fear.  The man held Jolly's staff in one hand, a stunning red ruby in the other.  He didn't speak, he didn't move but she felt compelled to move toward him, to touch the gem.

Her mind screamed at her to stop, but she couldn't.  Her hand touched the gem and suddenly her consciousness was gone.

A glow emanated from the staff, washing over Corath's body.  It shivered as it drew in a ragged breath for the first time, metal replaced with skin.  The rapiers that had once been a part of its body clattered to the ground, ignored by the half-elf.  The half-elf sneered as he tossed the ruby to the ground near the rapiers.

What was once Corath's body followed along behind the half-elf obediently, alive thanks to the staff, but more of an automaton than before.  The half-elf had given it only a modicum of sentience...enough to get it to his mistress for her to take as her own.  

After they were gone, the ruby began to glow.  Another magic was at work, residual deific magic from the brief time when the Shadow Knight aided William in battling the Serpent Queen, within Corath's mind and spirit.  The ruby split in half, each half embedding itself in one of the rapiers.  The ruby's glow spread over the blades of the rapiers, magic infusing them.  Corath discovered consciousness again, within the rapiers.  She could see and hear, but could not move.

Varol returned a few days later and found the rapiers.  Weeping at the loss of another friend, he nonetheless took the rapiers and flew west, seeking to deliver them to Corath's former companions, hoping they might find a way to restore Corath to her body.

*Today...*

The dark eyed, intense half-elven man had told her if she left, she would do so alone.  And thus, she did indeed find herself alone, for many days, the fortified walls of Vedlund finally coming into view.  Her lack of wilderness skills had caught up to her two days ago.  She had run out of food, though she didn't need as much now, and water.  She hadn't been sleeping well, suffering from half-remembered nightmares of her father.

The walls were so close, but her body would no longer cooperate.  The world became fuzzy and then dark.

She awoke on a bed in a cramped little room, her feet dangling over the end of the bed.  A halfling sat nearby, reading from a journal titled "Triumph of Light and Shadow over Darkness."  The halfling smiled as he looked at her, "Ah, you're awake, finally.  Thought I might lose you there for a little while.  How are you feeling?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 27, 2009)

The words woke her up fast, snapping her back into the harsh reality of thirst and hunger, the tightness in her stomach too much to bear, the scratchiness of her throat making the mere task of breathing a painful exercise. She looks at the source of the voice with unfocused eyes, and out of her dry lips she wimpered, "Can I have some water, please? And bread, if you have some to spare."

She clutched the small blanket tighter against her body, cold despite the comfort it offered. She was always cold now but that didn't make it any less manageable. Estelle took her first look around the room, glazing over the halfling at first, instead noting how small everything was, herself, as petite as she was, oversized for this space. The doors, the furniture, all made for halflings.

Finally her eyes rest on the man. She smiles weakly, "Is that any good?" She asks as she makes a quick glance down at the book.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

The halfling fetches a cup and plate from the nearby end-table.  The cup contains a steaming tea of some sort that smells bitter, the plate a piece of warm bread.

The halfling sits back down, "Oh, this."  He sets down the book on the end-table, "Well, she's a bit better with a sword than she is with a pen, but the facts are mostly accurate, at least.  But, we can discuss that some other time, I suppose."

She notes that the halfling's attire is finely made, the clothing of a noble.  He starts to light a pipe when he suddenly utters, "Oh, goodness, manners, manners, manners.  I am Jollithri Tal.  You can call me Jolly, most everyone else does."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Estelle tentatively takes a sip from the cup, wary of burning her tongue and throat. The bitterness she doesn't mind now, but under normal circumstances she might've made a face or two. The bread she eats up as hurriedly as she can while still maintaining some air of decency. Instantly her stomach is a maelstrom of activity, a few grumbles emit which causes her pale complexion to blush a faint purple.

"My name is Estelle," she states once she's finished with the bread. "I thank you for your hospitality, Jolly, but I must ask how I got here. Last thing I remember was the walls of Vedlund on my horizon." The heat from the tea does little to brighten her complexion, the delicate white of her skin as pale as ever. Her features ease.

She looks at him with a touch of confusion and defeat, "And where is here exactly?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolly smiles, "Well, I have to confess that I already know who you are.  See, I'm Norali Tal's uncle.  Well, great uncle...well, ok, I'm kind of the whole Tal clan's uncle, but that's a story for another time."

His face falls for a moment, "Unfortunately, Norali is no longer with us."

He wipes a tear from his eye and then continues, "In answer to your other question, you are in Vedlund, in my humble little summer cottage."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Estelle's face dropped at the mention of Norali's death. While never quite close with her, she enjoyed the young halfling's company nonetheless. Meekly she asks, "What happened to her, if I can ask? When I left she had that whole issue with the white hair after the quarry." Her eyes focus on nothing, seemingly going back to another lifetime to when she first heard the voice of her father, to the zombie attacks and that black stone. The shattering of it had sent her into a deep sleep and when she woke two of the group were gravely ill and Norali had been stricken white with fear.

Estelle slowly raises her eyes as something finally registers with her, her voice tinged with suspicion and concern, "Wait, how do you know who I am?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolly sighs, "I hate to sound cryptic and mysterious, but the only answer I can give you is that I know because I'm supposed to know.  I'm a just a little bit more than a simple halfling tailor, you see."

As he answers her first question, he hops down from his seat and slides an ornate wooden case out from under the bed, long and slender, with golden filigree inlaid on its surface in arcane patterns.

"Norali left the group shortly after they finally reached Silvergard, after...well, after Sir William returned after leaving you.  She took the dagger Johen carried with him for safe keeping, but, like me, that Dagger is far more than it seems.  My poor niece couldn't resist it and she..."  He wipes away another tear and busies himself with laying the case out so that it's lid faces Estelle.

"I have something for you.  Norali isn't the only one of your old companions that's met with misfortune."

He waits for her to open the case.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

"William? You have news of William?" Estelle pushes herself up and turns to face Jolly, her legs easily reaching the floor as they fall off the edge. Her face betrays her anxiety, both for fear and excitement. She takes a deep breath and composes herself, "I suppose there is time soon to hear of all the details, however great or terrible. I'm really sorry for your loss." She leans forward and down, her hair tumbling spilling over her shoulders.

Estelle runs her fingers along the front edge of the intricate box, she looks tentatively up at Jolly before looking back down and opening the lid.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Within the box are a pair of gleaming golden rapiers, beautifully crafted of precious metals.  Their beauty aside, they appear to be functional, expertly crafted weapons as well.

Estelle realizes she recognizes these rapiers...they "belonged" to Corath and were a part of her strange, artificially constructed body.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking from the rapiers, to Jolly, and back again, Estelle seems confused, "I...I don't understand. These, these belonged, or were Corath's, but..." she trails off, not finishing her thoughts. Quickly she snaps shut the box.

Her eyes well up and she brushes the tears away with the outside of her finger, "Who else died?" She looks at Jolly, her face sunken, a trail of tears running from her eyes and down.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolly gets Estelle a handkerchief and settles back into his chair, "Thankfully no one, that I know of.  William headed into the orcish lands to track down that undead army you and he saw leaving the Necropolis.  The others made it back to the Azgundi capital."

Jolly points at the rapier case with his pipe, "I think Corath would want you to have those.  I can't be sure, as I'm not an arcanist, but I think at least some measure of her spirit still resides within those rapiers.  I think Azilyk has taken the rest of Corath's body for her own purposes."

He pauses a moment, gathering his thoughts, "Your friends are in a great deal of danger.  The tournaments are starting soon and a great deal of political maneuvering will be taking place.  It wouldn't surprise me some of your former companions were planning on competing for the Silvergard lordship.  But, the Dagger is there.  Not to mention a thousand and one more mundane dangers."

Jolly stops for a moment, looking into the bowl of his pipe, which is stubbornly refusing to light.  He sighs heavily and mutters to himself in the halfling language.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Relief washed over Estelle's face at the news that William hasn't died, "William went into the orcish lands by himself?" She shakes her head, lost in the moment.

She uses the handkerchief to dab at her eyes as she takes in the news of her friends, "I must get to Azgund. If there's a chance to bringing Corath back to her body, to finding this dagger, to stopping Azilyk, I must take it. I can't sit back and watch the world tear apart and unravel in front of me. Jolly, the world wants me to do evil, it pulls me in that direction, but I must fight it. I must help them, I must find them."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jolly nods and ponders a moment, then sits forward looking at Estelle intently, "You are quite possibly unique.  You realize that, don't you?  Somewhere between life and death.  You being what you are, at this particular time, is no accident.  It is quite possible that you could do what no one in this world has ever done.  Master the Dagger."

The emphasis he puts on "this world" seems almost as if he might be suggesting that there are other worlds.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

She looks at him oddly, sitting up a bit straighter, "I don't understand, the dagger that killed Johen's master. I know it's more than it seems, but I don't know how, or how I could use it where others can't." She takes a deep breath and stares deep into his eyes, "And you must never tell people about me, about my family history. If they knew, if people knew, they would string me up and kill me. I did not choose this life, but it chose me and it's the only one I have, so I have to do what I must."

She leans back and takes another drink of her tea, the bitterness now a little bit less palatable than before. She savors the empty warmth before pursing her lips in silent determination, "So, Jollitri Tal, what must I do?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

"Well, find the Dagger of course.  Before someone else does."

Jolly finally gets his pipe lit and puffs little smoke rings that drift through the air, adding an aroma of sweet wood to the room.

"By someone else, I mean anyone else...even your friends.  That Dagger offers power to any who wield it, power that could corrupt even the purest of souls.  I have a suspicion that that's part of the reason William went off on his own.  He got a brief taste of that power when your former companions confronted Azilyk."

Jolly opens the wooden case again, "You'll want to take these.  I don't know how much of Corath still dwells within them, but I can tell you they are enchanted, and powerfully so."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Estelle reaches down and gingerly grabs the grip on one of the rapiers and lifts it from its case. She tests its balance, almost like she knows what she is doing. "Can I use them? I mean, will it hurt Corath?" She awkwardly squints her face in realization at the stupidity of her question.

She steadfastly looks at Jolly, "How fast can I get to Azgund?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Estelle feels an odd twinge from the rapier...an urge, a desire almost, to hold the other rapier as well.

Jolly answers, "On foot, a couple of weeks.  On horseback, a week-ish, depending on the horse."

OOC: The rapiers are _+1 silvered rapiers_ with Int 12, Wis 12, and Cha 10.  The rapiers communicate via empathy to their wielder (I'll be playing the rapiers, so don't worry about that part).  The rapiers are able to see to a range of 30 ft. and can hear as a normal human.  The rapiers are neutral in alignment can be wielded by anyone with a neutral component in their alignment.  The rapiers have an Ego score of 4 (this is the Will save DC should the wielder and the rapiers come into conflict).  Last but not least, they can use _disguise self_ 3 times per day, caster level 1, as a standard action (which the rapiers take, not the wielder).  Note that they don't both have this power, they share the power.  The rapiers lose all magical properties if they are seperated by more than 5 feet and both must be in hand to activate special properties.  The rapiers will grow in power as their wielder does, assuming they and the wielder get along.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Estelle reaches down to retrieve the other rapier and starts talking pretty quickly, "I'm not that experienced with a horse, but I'm sure I can pick it up well enough to get to Azgund in a week. I have to get there fast to get that dagger..." She stops when her hand grabs the other rapier, feeling the odd sensation grow greater as she neared the reconnecting the pair.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that Estelle has both in hand, a feeling of contentment emanates from them.  

Jolly nods, "I don't suppose you remember Captain Pirren from the last time you were here?  Eastern border patrol commander?  Well, anyway, he's in town, up at the barracks.  Talk to him about loaning you a horse.  Tell him that Jolly vouches for you and you should be fine."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Estelle nods her understanding to the instructions. She needed to get food, she was certain, lest she repeat her present circumstances. This all was a lot to take in. Norali was dead, Corath had been turned into these rapiers with her body being used by Azilyk, and William, poor William, it appears had a taste of the evil she had never wanted him to experience, and now he's off fighting orcs. At least he's alive, for now. Estelle knew she had a lot to do, a lot of responsibility rested with her, finding the dagger, resisting the seduction of its power, and somehow using that to destroy the Serpent Queen. But she knew also that the day would come in which she would seek out William, to find him or what came of him. But that day wasn't today, sadly.

Estelle stood from the bed, and she realized how small this room truly was. She spotted her gear in the corner, organized meticulously and with care. She looked for someplace on her person to secure the two beautiful rapiers, finally she turned to Jolly, "Are there scabbards for these? I'm not that used to swords." She sighed a deep sigh, not one of desperation or disappointment, but one of contentment. She knew what she must do, but first it was to get to Azgund. The find the dagger and her friends, hopefully in that order. And hopefully it would be easy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

"In the case, underneath the liner."

Jolly watches her prepare, a thoughtful and vaguely sad expression adorning his features as he puffs on his pipe.

"May the Wanderer guide you safely on your journey."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Estelle dutifully goes to getting ready, and addresses Jolly before she leaves, "I am lucky it was you who found me. I am indebted to you. I will right the wrong when you lost your niece. Thank you," she leaves slowly, not quite disappointed that she has another long journey to make, but relieved that she has a purpose, determined to have a goal to distract her from the horrors in her mind, from the horrors she's seen these past few months. From the half-elf with the eyes. And the dead. All the dead.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jolly's gaze as Estelle departs seems to echo the horrors she has witnessed...and the mournful turn promises more to come.

OOC: Where is Estelle headed?  She is in Delagund, the seat of government in Vedlund.  It is a fort with a small inn, a shrine to the Healing Light, an Adventurer's Guild office, a blacksmith, a small market square, a barracks and the Lord's Manor.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

OOC: I figure she'll get right to it, going to meet Captain Pirren at the Barracks. She still doesn't have an excess of gold, so her shopping will be slim to none.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

As Estelle approaches the barracks, she sees Pirren and his scouts doing practice drills in the barracks yard.  After a few minutes, the sweaty men and women take a break, putting their practice weapons up on a rack attached to the barracks building.  Pirren, a middle aged and ruggedly handsome human man with salt and pepper hair and sun-bronzed skin stretched tight over a remarkably fit body, wipes sweat from his brow and approaches Estelle, still bare chested.

"Well met.  Come to join the Vedlund Scouts?"  He looks her over for a moment, "I know you from somewhere, don't I?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Estelle blushes slightly at the sight of Pirren. Had this been another time perhaps she would work her charm for a few drinks and a look in the man's coin purse. But not today, well, at least not this early. She smiles, her eyes flash, and she looks at the powerful man resolutely, "You have a fine memory, Captain. I was part of the Silvergard party from Azgund several months back. We came in with Jolly's niece, and the two stricken with ghoul fever. But myself and the knight had another task to complete and here was where we separated the group. But I am back and I have need of your fastest horse and supplies enough to get me to Azgund. I have no coin but Jolly has vouched for me."

After Estelle has said her piece she straightens up her small frame, lifting her chin slightly. The sun was bothering her slightly, but she felt she needed to display an air of confidence to this man.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pirren harumphs good naturedly, "I trust Jolly to make a fine uniform, but not in most other matters.  Sneaky and conniving as they come, that one.  But, I can see this is important to you so I'll make you a deal.  It so happens that I have an urgent message I need delivered to Lord Ezra.  I was going to send one of my scouts, but you'll do and that way my scout doesn't need to miss our next patrol.  Do we have a deal?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

"Your generosity is greater than I expected. I guess all those things they say about you are true after all," she grins coyly before nodding her head in thanks. "I will of course deliver your message, but I do not know the Lord Ezra. And I hope to leave sooner rather than later, so how long do you think it will take to prepare the horse?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pirren smiles and shouts back at his scouts, "Dennys, get the messenger horse from the stable and get it ready to go.  Five minutes!"

A young man jumps to, with a crisp, "Yes, sir!" as he heads for the stable.

Pirren turns back to Estelle, "Lord Ezra shouldn't be hard to find.  He's stepping down as lord of Vedlund this year, so he'll likely be watching the tournaments closely to keep an eye on his successor."  

Pirren walks over to his shirt and uniform vest and gets a sealed letter out of the vest pocket, which he then hands to Estelle, "This is very urgent, so I need your word that you'll get it to Lord Ezra as soon as you get to the capital."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Estelle takes the later and goes about securing it safely in her backpack, "His will be the first face I see when I get there." There was a little spot in the back of her mind that was many parts curious about the contents of the message, but the wax seal would definitely prove to be too much effort to replicate. Plus these people had been kind to her, in a way. And the halfling Jolly had vouched for her, the Captain would be providing a horse and supplies for her, it was more than she felt she deserved.

And so she stood, waiting expectantly and patiently.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dennys returns a few minutes later with a horse, saddled and ready to go, complete with saddle bags with provisions.

Pirren takes the reins from Dennys with a smile, "Good man."  The young scout beams at the praise and heads off to catch up with the other scouts, who've headed inside for chow.

Pirren hands the reins over to Estelle, "Turn the horse in to Captain Jannus, Lord Ezra's guard captain.  He's in charge of the lord's security while he's at the tournaments, so you'll likely see Jannus before you see Ezra."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 30, 2009)

Estelle makes the most of her attempt to mount the horse, her experience doing so limited at best, but her natural athleticism gets the better of her and it's not too terribly difficult. She makes sure everything is secure and gives a few quick pats down the neck of the horse. This was going to be a long, uncomfortable ride, and so if she could have the horse on her side, all the better.

"I thank you, Captain. I will do what you ask, the message will be delivered with all the speed me and this horse can manage." She makes a couple clicking noises, shakes the reins a bit, whistles as best as she can, any effort to move the horse, none of which immediately works. She sits all of her weight down onto the saddle and sighs, "Maybe."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pirren gives the horse a slap on the rear and the horse takes off.

OOC: Make a Ride check.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 30, 2009)

Estelle's Ride Check.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: Invisible Castle isn't working.  What was your result?


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: 17. She has no ranks, just her 5 Dex Mod.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 30, 2009)

Estelle manages well enough.

Just a couple of hours later, she finds herself approaching the stone quarries.  The quarries are re-open after the zombie incident and workers are milling about.  A large wagon with draft horses attached to it is getting ready to haul its load of massive stone blocks to the capital.

Perhaps its just a memory, but there's an eerie feeling in the air, as if something were out of place.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking around from atop the horse Estelle gets a little uncomfortable. She can feel eyes on her, a pretty young woman all alone, but that's not what made her feel this way. She looked at where they had their fight a few months back, to the foreman's office, to the ledge.

Things have changed much since she was here last. She knows now that the dead who walked weren't such monsters, however terrible they truly were. The real evil laid in the secrets and shadows and serpents. For a girl so young she definitely felt a lot more grown up.

She stays the reins near a quarry worker and calls out, "When did the quarry open back up?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 6, 2009)

The worker grunts toward the new foreman's office, "Gerrol, we got a visitor!"

The foreman, Gerrol, a practical looking man with a stern demeanor, emerges from the office and approaches Estelle, "By the Lord's command, all visitors to this quarry are required to speak only to me.  His lordship hopes to prevent another incident like the one that closed the quarries a few months ago.  Now, what can I help you with?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 8, 2009)

Caught off guard by the formality of this all, Estelle stammers over her first few words, "Oh, I uhh, well I just guess I was passing through on the way to Azgund and just was curious when this reopened." From atop her horse she looks past the foreman and down into the quarry below as best as she can. Almost absentmindedly she utters out, "Things were a _little_ bit different last time I was here."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gerrol eyes Estelle with suspicion, "We reopened eight days ago.  When was the last time you were here?"

OOC: shadowmask may be returning to the realm of PbP at some point soonish (a month or so more than likely).  She's considering playing Corath in her current form, which would make things quite interesting.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 8, 2009)

Estelle notes the suspicion in the foreman's voice and on his face, "It would've been several months past, my friends and I were attacked by some of the workers and the old foreman, actually. This time around has been much more pleasant," she states with a cold smile. "How are the roads ahead? Any dangers I should be aware of?"

That would definitely change the dynamics a bit. They can communicate, can't they? At least telepathically? Bring it on, I say.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gerrol's eyebrows raise a bit, "You were part of that incident?  What is your name, if I may ask?"

OOC: Currently, Corath can only communicate via empathy (emotional urges and impulses).  She'll gain power (and better means of communicating) as her wielder does.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 8, 2009)

Now it's Estelle's turn to eye the foreman suspiciously, "Yes, I was a part of that incident. And my name is Estelle. But I ask again, are the roads ahead safe? I need to make quick travel to Azgund."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gerrol eyes Estelle narrowly, "According to the reports Lord Ezra recieved, the Adventurer's Guild reported all members of that expedition accounted for.  Specifically, the one named Estelle was reported to have returned to the capital two weeks ago."  

His gaze shifts to the road beyond, "The road is safe enough, though we're still left with the question of who you are."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2009)

Sighing impatiently Estelle continues, "I just told you I'm - wait, what?" She looks hard at the foreman. "Did you just say Estelle returned to the capital two weeks ago?" She stops all movements and stands there frozen in thought, concern and confusion on her face.

"This makes no sense. I have to go now," she states his under breath as she urges the horse forward, ignoring the foreman's final question.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 9, 2009)

Estelle leaves the quarries behind and soon comes into the vineyard estates to the east of the capital.  Night begins to fall as she nears a large, fenced in mansion, with a barking dog making the horse skittish.  A young man of about 16 is busy in the yard finishing up his evening chores and yells at the dog to shush.  The dog ignores the boy and continues barking.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2009)

Trying her best to calm the horse down, Estelle looks at the manse with a longing only the weary possess. She wasn't an accomplished horse-rider, so her first full day left her sore and bruised, and she knew it would be worse tomorrow. A night's rest would do her and her horse some good, especially if the rest were in a bed. She had been on the road a long time, mostly on foot, so the comfort of bed was too much to resist.

She attempted to raise her voice over that of the barking dog, "Boy, you, boy." She waits until she has his attention, "I have need of a room and a stable for my horse."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

The boy runs up to the house, emerging a moment later with a middle aged fellow, apparently the boy's father.

The man approaches the fence and grabs the dog's leather collar and leashing it, then handing the leash off to his son, "Take him out back."

The boy pulls the still barking dog toward the back of the house.  The man eyes Estelle, "I'm not usually inclined to take in strangers, miss.  Too many bad experiences with those Adventurers' Guild louts, some of them no better than highway bandits."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2009)

Estelle nods in understanding, "I intend to leave early in the morning, I have a full day of riding ahead of me tomorrow and I mean to start before the day gets warm. If you have a room and maybe some food, I have a little coin." She turns and begins to riffle through her pack, half hoping and expecting the man to stop her.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

The man chuckles, "If I needed coin, I wouldn't own this place.  Truth is, my boy and I are all thats left.  My daughter left to go adventuring a couple of years ago.  My wife died last year and my brother and his sons died in the quarry accident.  So, we could use the company."  His gaze turns a little wistful, but he quickly clears his throat and turns away to open the fence gate.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2009)

Estelle dismounts and leads her horse by the reins. "I'm sorry to hear of your losses. It seems that quarry incident affected a lot of people's lives," she states solemnly, not quite sure what to say or if she should attempt to comfort this man. He seemed lonely, eager for company, and so Estelle's hope for a night full of no distractions and a heavy sleep looked to be waning.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

The boy emerges from the back to take care of Estelle's horse and the man leads Estelle into the house.

The house and its furnishings indicate a moderate level of wealth, though much of the interior is in a sad state of disrepair.

"Sorry about the mess.  My boy and I have hard time keeping up with everything.  You can sleep in the guest room upstairs."

Something tickles at the back of Estelle's mind, a remnant of memor from her time in the Necropolis.  The dark eyed half-elf, whispering in her ear, _"They are cattle.  Yours to slaughter."_


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2009)

Estelle's body stands tall and rigid. "No!" she shouts without thought, pushing the voice away, the drive and the urge. She attempts to compose herself and laughs nervously, "No, it's not too bad here, I wouldn't call this a mess." Her composure lost, all Estelle wants to do is go up to the guest room and lock herself in. She fidgeted with her hands, and not wanting to appear rude, attempted to stay courteous and polite, "This really is a lovely house." Her smile seemed forced.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

The man is a bit startled and looks at Estelle with a mixture of compassion and apprehension, "Well, its been in my family since the time of the last King.  Even a little famous.  Lord Noran used it as a staging area during his attack on the capital."

Sensing Estelle's weariness, he leads her to the stairs, "Last room on the right.  Can I get you something to eat?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 11, 2009)

She sighs, the promise of food is welcoming, but she knows she can't spend more time around this kind man and his son. The temptation now is strong, very strong, and she feels its pull. "Thank you, but I'm alright. Again, thank you for your hospitality," she smiles sincerely and turns to walk up the stairs, heading up to the last room on the right.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Estelle finds the room with little problem and is soon able to fall asleep.

She awakens to the sound of the dog barking incessantly.  It is still the middle of the night but something seems strange.  The dog's bark seems to echo oddly and the air around her seems thick and humid, not at all like a cool spring night.  A liquid of some sort is seeping under the door, though it is too dark to see what it is.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2009)

The oddness of the night awakens Estelle into a very alerted state. She jumps out of her bed and grabs her equipment as fast as she can while trying to stay quiet. After hooking her daggers into her belt and fastening the new scabbards, she slides on her backpack and grabs the rapiers, one in each hand. She didn't know what was going on, but if it was bad, she didn't intend to stick around and allow it to catch up to her.

Staring straight at her was the thought of the half-elf, kneeling over the dying bodies of the hospitable man and his son, drinking their lives away. But she knew he'd try to kill the dog first, to avoid its alarming barks, so the fact that she could still hear its hollow noise gave her some sense of comfort, what little she could collect from the suspicion of blood coming from under the door.

Half of her wanted to smell the liquid, to get on her hands and knees and taste it, to test what it was. But she knew that if it was blood then that was the last thing she should do. The taste of blood in her mouth, well, she couldn't think about that. And so as quietly and as deftly as she could manage, she grabbed the handle to the door and pulled it open.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

Estelle feels a sense of apprehension, perhaps even fear, emanating from the rapiers.

The door opens and the hallway is dark and somehow seems longer and narrower.  A trail of blood leads from her room to the home owner's bedroom at the end of the hall.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2009)

The rapiers didn't help. Whatever it was they were doing, if it was even the rapiers or Estelle projecting her own fears. She was sure her hands were shaking, that's probably what it was. Her breathing became hurried, her heart beat speeding up to match. She'd never been one to play the hero, but this didn't bode well, especially if it was what she thought it was, she brought it here and it meant that she was being watched.

She was glad she hadn't tasted the liquid, that small pleasure empty. So quietly she moved down the hallway, the part of her mind that was telling her to run away was screaming now, but she owed it to this family to at least see if they were okay, if there was anything she could. So, one foot in front of the other, she slowly approached the bedroom at the end of the hall.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

The master bedroom door was open, the trail of blood becoming a huge pool of it on the floor.  The man of the house was strung upside from the ceiling like a slaughtered cow...

Estelle awoke to the sun peeking through the shutters of the guest room window.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2009)

A huge yawn escaped Estelle's mouth as she stretched and reached like a cat. The sun filtering through shutters blinded her momentarily and she yawned again, exhausted from a night of thorough sleep. Her dream seemed so real, her nerves getting the best of her as she half-feared getting out of bed to find out it was true. But she knew it must've been a dream. It had to.

She rolled out of the bed and took care not to look at the door. She dressed and gathered her belongings, reenacting her dream, but much slower this time. She hooked her daggers in her boots, so as to be accessible but not stabbing her as she rode. The rapiers and scabbards she wore across her waist, and her backpack completed the ensemble.

Estelle stopped and considered, for a curious moment she remembered the fear from the rapiers, not from herself, so real, like a second mind speaking to her. She reached down cautiously with both hands and grasped the handles at the same time.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 12, 2009)

She feels that sense of fear again, only muted, as if a remembered fear.

Estelle hears the man and his son bustling about their morning chores outside her window.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2009)

She sighs in relief at the activity outside and releases the curious rapiers back fully into their scabbards. Estelle had hoped to be riding this early in the morning but it was apparent her body had other plans, as the night of sleeping on a proper bed had proved bad for her dreams but fruitful for her weary body. Making her decision she headed down the blood-smear-free hallway and down the stairs where she intended to give her final thanks to the man and continue on to Azgund.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

The man's farewell is tinged with melancholy and loneliness.  The dog barks at Estelle until she is well out of sight of the house.

The next few days of the trip are uneventful and on the evening of the sixth day, the eastern gate of the capital comes into view as Estelle rounds a bend along the forested road.

The western gate is the more active of the two gates into the city, but the eastern gate still sees a modest amount of traffic, moreso with the tournaments starting soon.  

When it comes to her turn to enter the city, the guards ask the usual questions, "Citizen or visitor?  Business or pleasure?"  Followed by, "If you plan to compete in the tournaments, best hurry.  Sign-ups end tonight."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2009)

The last few days had blurred past her, a haze of routine, and so as she stood there, being questioned by the guard, with the reins of the horse in one hand, she answered bluntly, "Visitor. Business." She waits to go through, planning her activities. She needs to deliver the letter and the horse, preferably tonight. Then she needed to find the dagger and get it, no matter what it took. Finally, after that was accomplished, she needed to reconnect with her former group. It seemed easy enough when she thought of it, but she knew finding that dagger would be tricky, she just hoped the other two parts wouldn't be as difficult.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

Estelle is permitted into the city as night begins to fall.  

OOC: Where is she going?  She is currently just inside the east gate which is situated at the base of the hill that holds the Lords' Manor and the House of Lords and the House of Commons.  Staying on the the city's main road will take her through the embassy district, then the market square, with a left there taking her to the Candle District and a right going into residences.  After the market square is the visitor's nest, an area of taverns, inns, drink houses, dance halls, hostels, etc.  Beyond that is the western gate.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

She'll want to head to the Lord's manor and deliver the message and the horse. From there she'll want to rest the night and begin her dagger search in the morning.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

OOC: Timeline wise, Estelle will be at the Lord's Manor at about the same time as Renaldo after he left the Adventurer's Guild (the scuffle with the enchanted Dominic).  I'm going to allow him a brief glimpse of the real Estelle (like the back of her head and a glimpse of pale skin) as she's leaving Lord Ezra's quarters to throw some confusion into him.  

Estelle leads the horse up to the Lords' Manor where a seperate gate awaits.  The guards, dressed in very formal armor and uniforms with plumed hats, are much more stern and formal, "None shall pass but those invited or escorted, those specifically permitted by one of the residing Lords or Ladies, or official messengers.  Present your authorization to enter or turn back."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Estelle smiles as sweetly and formally as she can, "And I would be the last one on that list," she states as she brandishes the letter. "This letter is for Lord Ezra's eyes only. I rode from Captain Pirren in Vedlund these past seven days to deliver it. The horse I need to hand off to Captain Jannus. Please do what you must but be quick about it, I have my orders too."


He seems an observant player, so this might be fun. Or he might think he's being followed.

Giving the overlapping of the Estelle's in Azgund, I imagine this Estelle will take her time finding the dagger, as one girl looking for it would raise significantly less suspicion than an adventuring party. Oh, and she's not intending on signing up for the tournament, for what it's worth.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

The guards turn in a military fashion, each grasping a handle of the gate and opening it in a formal manner, then gesturing Estelle through.  Another guard, similarly formal, steps to in front of Estelle and bows formally, "I shall escort you to the Lords' stables and then to Lord Ezra's quarters."

OOC: Paranoia is good for the soul.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Another polite smile comes across her pale features, illuminated by the dusk, "Please, if you would, I have need to go directly to the Lord's quarters. Can't another guard tend to the horse?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

"Apologies, milady.  You had indicated that the horse was to be delivered directly to Captain Jannus.  Is that not the case?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Estelle sighs in slight frustration, "Yes, but surely another guard can accomplish that simple task? If not, then I can do it myself, but it will be after I speak to Lord Ezra, for I must do that first."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

"Very well."

He motions over another guard who takes the reins of the horse.  He then proceeds into the Lords' Manor.

The exterior of the mansion is styled in white marble with pillars supporting balconies around the upper floors.  Depictions of famous lords and ladies are carved into the pillars and the door frames.

Within, the luxury and decadence of the manor becomes more pronounced, with marble floors and dual staircases meeting Estelle's gaze, elaborate tapestries adorning the walls, and a hint of lilac in the air.

A servant, greets the guard and looks over Estelle's travel worn appearance with obvious disdain, "A messenger I take it?  For which lord or lady?"

The guard responds, "Lord Ezra de Vedlund."

"Second floor, third door on the left.  Assuming his lordship is remotely sober, that is."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Estelle takes in all the eye candy, the opulency and grandeur of her surroundings. She feels out of place in her dirty travelling clothes, her only sense of class being the ornate rapiers, one on each hip. She wrinkles her nose at the sobriety mention, she'd had her fair share of drunkard men fawn and grab at her, and that of a Lord could be difficult, as insulting him or hitting him in the face (as is her wont) might just go over quite well.

She makes to go to the stairs, hoping for a guard to accompany her so as not to be left alone.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

The guard that has been escorting continues to do so.  The door to the third room on the left on the second floor has rather ominous crashing noises coming from the other side.  The guard knocks several times, loudly announcing the arrival of an official messenger.  Finally, a thoroughly exasperated looking fellow answers the door, "His lordship is indisposed.  I am Captain Jannus, you may deliver the message to me."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Estelle tries to look past the captain into the room beyond, but he skillfully maneuvers his body to block the view, "I uhh," she gives up and composes herself. "Well I was told that this message is to be delivered to Lord Ezra alone and to no one else. Sorry." She stands resolutely, staring hard at the man but with kind eyes.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jannus rolls his eyes, "Pirren, yes?  Self-important, uptight, irritating, know-it-all..."  He sighs heavily, his shoulders slumping a bit, "Nevermind.  Come in."

The normally luxuriously appointed room looks to have been occupied by drunken mercenaries for many days.  A mess of clothing, food, various drinks, and other unidentifiable things litters the room and stains the carpets.  

Lord Ezra himself is apparently passed out, half on, half off the grand bed, his generous gut poking out of his undergarments.  He struggles to a wobbly sitting position, "Jannush don't shpeak ill of your bruvver like that.  He'sh the one who gave up the chance to compete for my title so you could."

Jannus rolls his eyes where Estelle can see but Ezra can't, "As you continually remind me, father.  There's a messenger here to see you, milord."

"Oh, well, let'sh shee then."  Ezra squints blearily at Estelle and raises a meaty hand to motion her over.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Feeling small and insignificant, Estelle moves over when beckoned and hands over the letter with the official seal, delivering it straight into Lord Ezra's hand. Once he grabs it, she takes a large step back and looks at the Captain, unsure of what to do next.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ezra opens the seal and reads the message, his face sobering rapidly as he does so.  He abruptly tears the letter in half and tosses it into the fireplace, then starts to dress hurriedly, "Jannus, I'm calling an emergency meeting of the House of Lords.  You know what to do."

Jannus raises an eyebrow in curiosity but says simply, "Yes, milord," and heads out of the room quickly.

Alone for the moment with Estelle, Ezra turns serious eyes on her, "I'm not the bumbling drunk I let everyone think I am.  I have a favor to ask of you."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2009)

Estelle cautiously responds with a speculative tone, "And what would that be, my lord?" She dreads the answer, the gravity of the letter apparent in his actions, and knowing that whatever he may ask of her, it must not be good.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ezra washes his face with a warm cloth as he ponders his words for a moment.  He looks at Estelle through his reflection in the wall mirror.

"I look at this face and I see years of strife, war, orc raids.  I see years of death.  I see a man who's done some terrible things in his life in the name of the greater good."

He sighs heavily and continues, "My scouts report that the orcs are withdrawing from the mountain caves, moving into the steppes.  The last time they did that, the House of Lords celebrated because they thought it meant an end to the orc raids, that we'd finally beaten them back.  A year later, the Shadow War began.  The orcs are gathering an army again.  Hopefully this time the House of Lords will heed my warning, but with the tournaments starting tomorrow, I have no hope of that."

He turns around and looks at Estelle carefully, "I don't know what sort of person you are.  I can tell by looking at you that you're not a typical messenger.  Probably an adventurer.  Well, I'm about to ask you to be a messenger one more time."

"My son, Jannus, can't handle a war.  He doesn't have it in him.  Pirren, honorable fool that he is, takes his duty entirely too seriously and refuses to compete.  Go to the Gentle Repose in the Candle District.  You'll find an ugly old half-orc mercenary there, named Voorg.  Tell him its raining in Vedlund.  He'll know what you're talking about."

He sits on the edge of the bed to pull his boots on, but instead puts his head in his hand, the weight of his decision and current events proving too much for him, at least for the moment.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Estelle was smart enough to piece together the contents of the message she had just delivered, and she didn't like what she heard. On top of all that was going on, orcs were never a good thing.

William.

She stands motionless for a second and finally nods her head, "Of course, you can trust me with this, Lord Ezra. I will do this for you." For half a second she contemplated trying to make a deal for her services, trying to possibly get information on the dagger from him, but she thought better of it. It could never hurt to get in the good graces of a Lord.

Without waiting for confirmation from Lord Ezra, Estelle turned and made to leave the room, to her newest mission.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

OOC: Is she headed straight for the Candle District or is she planning on stopping anywhere along the way?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Straight there. She's good at being a messenger. And hey, if that whole adventuring thing doesn't pan out for her, she knows where her true calling in life lies.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

As Estelle enters the halls of the Lords' Manor, a bustle of activity has already begun, Ezra's call for an emergency meeting having gone out.

She manages to extricate herself from the chaos and finds herself in the Candle District in short order.  The infamous district is starting its evening activities as the rest of the city winds down for the day.  Because of the tournaments, business in the district is booming, with mercenaries, adventurers and many others wandering the main avenue of the district, entering one of the many taverns and illicit festhalls.

The Gentle Repose is one of those taverns, catering to mercenaries, one group in particular who appear to have made this place their headquarters as a burly guard at the door turns away anyone he doesn't like.  He eyes Estelle leeringly and seems about to invite her in, assuming she is there for entertainment, when he notes her rapiers and thinks better of it, "You in the wrong place.  Go away."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Estelle looks down at the rapiers and pats them, laughing a bit. Looking up at the man she smiles, "Oh these things? They're just a part of the show, you won't wanna miss it." She winks and edges just slightly closer to his large frame.

Estelle's Bluff Check of 25 to con her way in.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

"Uh, yeah, right.  Come on in then." 

The interior is a typical tavern, but the clientele has a decidely martial bent, with rowdy and bawdy tastes in entertainment.  Most of the crowd is currently raucously cheering on a pair of elven dancers and doesn't notice Estelle's entrance.  An ugly old half-orc sits alone in the back, smoking a pipe, drinking an ale, and watching the spectacle with half-closed eyes, apparently leaving the fun to younger souls.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Keeping her eyes down and staying toward the back of the room, away from the eyes of the spectators, Estelle wends her way to the half-orc's table. She's not making any special effort to go unnoticed and so when she stops next to his table, she's sure he's watching her. With the tone of old friends, Estelle mutters out to no one in particular but loud enough for those around to hear, "Did you hear? It's raining in Vedlund."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

The half-orc pulls the pipe from his mouth and sits up, a brief moment of surprise evident on his features before he masks it with feigned disinterest, "Probably a storm coming then.  Weather's always unpredictable this time of year.  I'd stay inside if I were you."

He leans back again, contemplative, as he motions for one of the servers.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Estelle looks at him kindly and nods her head in appreciation, "That's some good advice if I ever heard any." She smiles once and turns to leave, but stops in her tracks, "Oh, and do your best to stay dry." And with another smile, she left.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

OOC: Where is Estelle headed now?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

She needs to find somewhere to sleep, I'm sure. She hadn't thought this far ahead, oh the naive. Did she ever get her guild ring? She would either sleep there or one of the common halls where people typically sleep. Preferably though, she'd get out of the candle district.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: The "other one" claimed Estelle's guild ring.    The Candle District is probably the perfect place to search for the Dagger given that it caters to many likely to be drawn to its power.  As for sleeping, there are hostels in the regular tavern district (much like the one she woke up in at the start of Tragedy at Silvergard ).


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2009)

I was thinking she would probably stay at a hostel, at least for the time being. And then the next day she can begin her search, though she's not quite sure how that'll work out for her.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Estelle makes it to the hostel with little difficulty, though the city's nightlife is much more active with the tournaments starting tomorrow.  The population of the city has at least doubled and many festivities, celebrations and preparations are under way that night.

The city's pulse seems almost like a living pulse and, just as she's drifting off to sleep, visions of blood running through the streets haunt her, keeping her awake.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2009)

The revelry never ended. Estelle knows this because she focused on the sounds to block away the recurring visuals that haunted her seemingly whenever she closed her eyes.

Six months ago she would be out there, enjoying the night on too much wine or ale or whatever else was pushed in front of her. Six months ago she would have been absolutely thrilled at the tournament and the entertainment it promised.

But times change. People change. 

And Estelle didn't like who she was supposed to become.

Which is why, with blood on her mind and the thirst beckoning to emerge, she stayed quiet throughout the night, and hoped that on the morrow she could find that dagger with the city distracted.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Morning finds the hostel much more crowded than it was when Estelle entered, filled to capacity with last night's revelers.  

The tournaments start today which means the city will empty out onto the tournament fields outside the western gate.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Estelle quickly goes through her morning ritual, securing her belongings, keeping her rapiers close, her daggers closer. Once outside the smell lessened, she hadn't noticed it at first in the hostel, but with all the drunks coming in late into the evening, the heat of the bodies and the prevailing booze lingered. Now outside, though, it was much more pleasant. Not saying Azgund was without its nose-cringing moments, but it was a welcome respite.

She decided to make her way to the Market district, knowing that she might eventually need to make her way to the more unsavory parts of town, but if she wanted to appear a legitimate buyer, that she needed to go the proper avenues first. At that thought she stopped and fixed her hair, tucking loose strands in that precisely imprecise way, meticulously disheveled.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

The market is eerily quiet, both because it is first thing in the morning, and because most of the merchants have temporarily moved their wares to the tournament grounds.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Is the market typically windowed shops or more like an outdoor bazaar? Estelle would probably have a look around the empty shops either way, seeing what was accessible and what required more nefarious methods of entry.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: Mostly open bazarr with some higher end and service oriented shops having actual buildings (jewelers, tailors, etc).  Make a Knowledge (Local) check with a +2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2009)

Ready to be impressed? I got my first invisible castle natural 20 for a Knowledge Local check of 28. She's full of surprises.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2009)

OOC: Nice.    You just saved Estelle a few hours of info-digging.

Estelle recalls that anything magical is generally only available in one of three places.  The Adventurers' Guild stores, the black market, and the Royal Exchange, a loose network of elite merchants that cater exclusively to the Lords and dating back to before the fall of the Azgundi monarchy.

The Guild stores are exclusive to guild members and Estelle finds herself without a guild ring, despite having earned one.  

Her perfect recall of the city's inner workings tells her that the black market operates mostly out of the Candle District, specifically in the extensive basements of The Demon's Tail, a high end bar and brothel that caters to the most expensive and exotic tastes.  Further, Estelle knows that Lords who like to "go slumming" often end up at the Demon's Tail.  

Getting in contact with one of the merchants associated with the Royal Exchange requires a bit of work, though Estelle recalls that Jolly makes clothing for the Lords and thus getting into contact with a member of his rather large family, such as the toymaker, Tarkesi Tal, may lead her in the right direction.  Estelle recalls that the Tals have a large (for a halfling family) home in the halfling ghetto on the north side of the city.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2009)

Sighing at the complete lack of anything in the market today, Estelle walked past empty stalls and mulled over her choices. No matter what she ended up doing, she'd be getting her face out in circles she didn't want to be in, asking questions she didn't want to come back to her, but she saw no other way around it. Not unless she got someone else to ask on her behalf, but why would anyone agree to that?

A sly grin crossed her face at a sudden realization as she turned to make her way back to the Candle District.

But then she stopped. Jolly knew what she was looking for, as it was per his instructions she was here, so his family might prove to be helpful and at least shield her from prying eyes. There might be need to go to the Candle District, but not yet, not without at least exploring this less dangerous option first.

And so with another turn on her heels, Estelle headed north.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2009)

Most of the ghettoes for more clannish races like halflings and dwarves can be found in the northern part of town.  The halfling ghetto is full of squat, low buildings, with halflings and a few members of other races wandering about.  The Tal family owns one of the larger houses in the district, the current head of household, Miraki Tal, acting as something of a community leader.

It is Miraki who greets Estelle when she comes up to the house as he is sitting outside on an overturned barrel, smoking a pipe and carving something from a piece of wood.  Miraki's demeanor is much less flamboyant than Jolly's but no less mirthful, "Good morning!  A nice quiet morning, actually, what with most of the tall folk out on the tournament grounds.  What can I do for you?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 21, 2009)

The quiet was a bit unsettling for Estelle, it was easy to attempt to blend into  crowd, but you take that crowd away and she stood out easily, especially among halflings. She approached the halfling and smiled casually as if this were any other day, "I come from Vedlund, from Jolly, who has directed me to this house, for your family's help."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

Miraki jumps up excitedly, his tone cheerful, "Uncle Jolly, you say?  How is that scoundrel?  Up to no good, as usual."

A crowd of halflings, all Tals apparently come rushing out of the house, most of them children.  They surround Estelle and deluge her questions.

"You've seen Uncle Jolly?"

"Did he make your clothes?"

"He's not dead is he?"

"Where did you get those rapiers?"

"Can I see Uncle Jolly?  Is he here?"

"Are you sure it was Uncle Jolly?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2009)

Estelle laughs at the halfling children swarming around, her hands move to heads where she ruffles hair and smiles at them. Grinning from ear to ear Estelle looks up at the supposed patriarch, "I only spoke to him for a little bit. I'm Estelle, by the way, maybe he sent word ahead that I might have need of you."

My personal computer crashed on me this weekend, so I'm in the process of fixing it on my own and if that doesn't work, well, other options will be explored. But for the time being I'm limited to posting from work. Worst case scenario, I can possibly post from my phone, but we'll see if it comes to that. Just wanted to give you a heads-up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: Okie dokie.  Thanks for the heads up and let me know if things get worse or better.  shadowmask will be joining us, playing Corath, in the next couple of days.

Miraki shakes his head, "Nope, haven't heard from Jolly in a few months.  Your name rings a bell, though.  Were you friends with that Tureni fellow who came into town last season?  The one with the hawk?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2009)

"Yes, Valen. I traveled with them on the way to Silvergard but had to split with the group in Vedlund. I knew Norali too, and I'm sorry for your family's loss." She slowly stops her play and stands casually, as if catching up with an old acquaintance.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Miraki shoos the children back inside at the mention of Norali, "Go on, get inside, help Aunt Vidani with dinner.  Go on!"

Once they are all back inside, he approaches Estelle, a more serious tone in his voice, "We'd heard that she went missing and sent Gentiri, my younger brother, to go find her.  He hadn't heard anything from him either, until just an hour before you showed up.  The city guard arrested him for disturbing the peace.  He's gone insane, rambling on about how Norali can finally rest.  I don't know what to make of it."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2009)

A sad look came over Estelle's face. She sighed and looked at the man, "I'll tell you what I know and then what I've been told by others." She sighed again, taking the time to gather her thoughts. "At the quarry before Vedlund we faced some undead and discovered some bizarre stone. Sensing and fearing some dark magic was involved, it was destroyed. This created some force which affected some more than others. Personally I was unconscious for over a day. Norali, well, somehow it turned her hair all white and something scared her something fierce.

"I left the group shortly after that. Apparently when they reached Silvergard she left the group too, this time she had a dagger with her, the one involving the druid and ranger and the murder of their master. I don't know if you're aware of this dagger, but apparently it's something special, something dark, and it controlled Norali and ultimately lead to her end," she struggled over the last few words, then paused. "But this is all what I heard from Jolly, after I left that is. I was there for the beginning."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Miraki nods, thoughtful, "Maybe you can talk to Gentiri then.  He and I haven't seen eye to eye for years, so I doubt he'll say much to me."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

If Estelle looked apprehensive, it wasn't because she didn't want to help out, but because she had just finished hearing how this man was insane. Certainly not the most promising conversation...

"Well if it'll help your family, of course. Jolly helped me out, more than I'm sure I realize, so I owe it to you. To all of you."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Miraki smiles, "We appreciate it.  Jolly's a meddlesome sort, always getting the family involved in stuff halflings don't really have any business being involved in.  Still, we don't complain.  Family is family after all.  But it causes more than our fair share of sorrow sometimes."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Estelle places a reassuring hand on the man's shoulder, giving it a small squeeze. She felt like a giantess at this moment, and it was half-humorous to her. She smiled, "Lead the way, good sir."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Miraki yells into the house, "Vidani, I'll be right back.  I'm going to see Gentiri."

He leads Estelle to the city's jail and courthouse.  Miraki informs the constable on duty that he's hear to see his brother and a guard escorts the pair into the cell area.  

Estelle and her small companion pass several holding cells, most of them either empty or containing relatively harmless drunks and vagrants.  Just before reaching Gentiri's cell, an arm reaches out of one of the cells, grasping at Estelle, "You thieving retch!  You cost me a fortune!"  Estelle has never seen the man attached to that arm before in her life.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Estelle deftly dodges the hand, "What the... go back to sleep you drunk." She looks at the man oddly as she walked past when the foreman's words at the quarry struck her, how _Estelle_ had already returned to Azgund. This couldn't merely be a coincidence.

She grabbed the halfling and stopped him in front of an empty cell, "This may sound weird, but have you heard word of me being in the city for the past few days?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Miraki raises an eyebrow, "I don't think so.  Why?  Do you have a twin or something?"

The prisoner yells at Estelle, "Don't play the fool, Estelle.  You know damn well what you did to me and the other caravan guards!"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Estelle whips around unnaturally fast and grabs the man's outstretched arms, nails digging into flesh and pulling it further out, forcing the man tight up against the bars of his cage. She leans in close so that she's inches away and whispers in a growl, "I don't know you and I don't know your caravan but if you ever speak of me again, I swear I'll rip your throat out. Now shut your face and be glad you still have your arm left." 

With that she releases the man and turns to face the halfling. She rolls her eyes in annoyance and sighs, "It was something someone told me on my ride from Vedlund. They had said that I, Estelle, had arrived here with the Silvergard party a week ago, but I just got here last night. Something's not right and I can't waste time figuring it out yet. I have other matters to attend."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

The man backs up into his cell fearfully.  Miraki involuntarily takes a step back as well when Estelle turns to him, fear in his eyes.

Finally Miraki musters up his nerve, "Do, uh, do your eyes normally glow red like that when you're mad?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Estelle smiles weakly and looks to the floor, stifling a small, possibly fake giggle, "I uhh, well no one's ever mentioned it before. It must be the lighting." She looks up, slightly embarassed. "Should we continue on to your brother?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

Miraki says, "Uh huh," with the tone of someone who knows he's been lied to but has decided not to pursue the matter.

Two more cells down the hall, Estelle sees a halfling with a family resemblance to Miraki.  He is curled up in a small ball in the cell's cot, his vacant looking eyes staring at out of the cell.  He doesn't move as Estelle and Miraki approach.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Estelle looks over at Miraki with a sad expression before turning back to the prisoner. She grabs the bars with both hands, "Gentiri, hello? I'd like to speak with you if you could spare some of your time." She winces at what she said, realizing it sounded condescending and a little idiotic.

I've got my computer up and running again, sadly I lost all my files and didn't backup. Whoops. But posting shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gentiri sits up, "I've heard your voice before.  When the dagger was in my hands.  The dagger spoke to me.  They all think I'm crazy.  Even him."  He points at Miraki, "But, I heard the dagger's voice.  It was your voice."

OOC: Awesome.  Let me know if there any files associated with my various games that you need again.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Estelle looks cautiously back for a split second before returning her attention on the prisoner. She wasn't sure how candid she should be, what ears were listening or eyes were watching. She leaned in and whispered, "I believe you, but I must know more. Can you come closer?" She looked at Miraki, "How long is he in here for? Can we get him out? I need to speak with him somewhere safe."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

Miraki scrunches up his face in distaste, "I don't know.  I'll go speak with the constable and see what we can arrange."  He heads back down the hall to the main constabulary offices.

Gentiri gets up from his cot.  His clothes are ragged and full of holes, through which Estelle can see partially healed wounds on his arms and legs, long shallow gashes that appear to be self-inflicted.

The mad halfling comes closer, whispering, "Why do you speak with the dagger's voice?"

OOC: Just FYI, I'm planning on bringing the "real" Estelle into the main story on the fourth day of the tournaments, probably during the Grand Fete.  That will also be where the "other" will have the opportunity to make her move on Lady Nineveh.  I'll probably take over the running of the "other" once the two are in the same room together.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Estelle kneels so that they're comparable in height, "I don't know, but somehow I am connected to that dagger and I need to find it. I need to find it to save it from hurting you and others. You said you had it? When was this? I need your help." She speaks earnestly in barely more than a whisper.

Just let me know and she's all yours. The other Estelle will also to a detect thoughts on Aleera the next time they're together, as her reaction was definitely noticed.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gentiri nods vigorously, "Yes, it was you in the vision.  The vision of the half-dead woman.  I saw you."

He looks around in a paranoid fashion, then continues, "I went to find Norali and I did find her, but she was already dead.  She killed herself with the dagger.  That horrible, horrible dagger.  I took the evil thing, I was going to destroy it...but...but...it started talking to me, whispering in my mind.  It showed me visions.  The giant man.  The half-dead woman.  The dragon winged serpent.  I saw them all.  I made it back to the city, but the dagger wouldn't stop whispering.  I couldn't sleep, I couldn't think.  I saw the giant man in a tavern and went a little mad.  I gave him the dagger.  I thought the nightmares would end, but they didn't.  He wasn't supposed to get the dagger.  Seeing him was only a sign, I think, a sign that the visions were real.  I think I was supposed to give the dagger to you.  The half-dead woman."

Miraki returns at that moment, accompanied by a guard with a key ring, "The constable says he's more than willing to release Gentiri into the custody of his family, which is me, of course.  I have to take him straight home, though."

OOC: Remind me of that in a "DM's eyes only" sblock when the time comes, please.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Estelle listens intently as the paranoid halfling spills out what he's been holding in. It made more than half-sense to her, but it also opened up questions she needed answered, questions she had hoped he would have but dared not as now.

She stood aside as the jailer opened the door, and spoke to Miraki, "If it is okay with you, I'd like to go too. I think I can help him a little, and he can help me with what Jolly tasked of me."

She wondered how many other people knew of her as the half-dead woman from the visions. The giant she had no clue of, but she could figure out the dragon winged serpent easily enough and that alone caused her to shudder.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

The walk back to the Tal home is eerily quiet, with most of the city attending the opening ceremony of the tournaments.

Gentiri glances into every corner and alley, paranoia obviously gripping his mind.

Miraki invites Estelle into his home, which, built to halfling scale, is a bit cramped and uncomfortable for her, especially with more than a dozen Tals running around the place.

A halfling woman, Miraki's wife, Vidani, brings Gentiri a blanket and some soup and takes him into a back room.

Miraki holds Estelle back for a moment, "I have to warn you about something.  In his current state, Gentiri is likely to spill the family secret, so I'm going to tell you now.  You have to swear, and I mean swear like you've never sworn anything before, not to tell a soul.  Can you do that?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle slouches down and nods her head in understanding. "Trust me, your family has a secret of mine that I'd rather not get out, so I think I'd have extra reason not to betray your trust. But don't worry, I won't tell a soul," she states in an effort to soothe his nerves, knowing full well the revelation of her secret could spell her persecution and ultimate death.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miraki thinks about how to say what he has to say for a moment.  Finally he just decideds to blurt it out, "Jolly is the Wanderer.  He's on a first name basis with the first Ten deities...hell, he _is_ one of the first ten deities.  He's also more than a thousand years old because he was one of the rakshasa before Lady Dawn redeemed him.  So, there you go.  That's the big secret."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

"Wow."

Estelle stares blankly out, trying to put pieces together of a puzzle she hardly knows. She states absentmindedly, "It's no wonder he knows so much."

She looks back down at Miraki, "I guess I have found the right family then to do what I must. Before I speak with your brother you should know something. Do you know this dagger of which he speaks of? Well, it's tied into the Serpent Queen Azilyk, it's the Dagger of Souls, the dagger your brother had. It can, in the right hands, or wrong hands, unleash her full power upon this world. But, in the hands of a specific someone, it can imprison her for all of eternity." She looks toward the back room where Gentiri was taken before looking back to Miraki.

"I am that someone."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miraki shakes his head, "I don't want to hear anymore.  I'm sorry.  I do what I can to support Jolly, but I also do what I can to keep this family safe.  And not knowing what Jolly is up to, all the little secrets and plots he has going, keeps my family safe.  So, go talk to Gentiri and don't say anything more to me about it."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

"Oh," Estelle states flatly, with an obvious tone of disappointment. She makes to the backroom and stops before she really gets going, "Please don't tell anyone what I just said? Just forget I ever mentioned it." She sighs and shakes her head slightly at the ground before taking her first cramped steps toward Gentiri.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentiri is curled up on the floor in his blanket, gingerly sipping at his soup.  He looks up as Estelle comes in the room, "Miraki hates the family's legacy.  He doesn't understand it.  He yearns for a normal life.  No such thing, really."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle looks behind her after Gentiri finishes. "Oh your brother?" she says, "I just hope I haven't brought anything bad onto your family."

She walks closer and sits down next to him, her legs out in front of her as she rests back on her hands, "But I know what he means, I'd like the same, just some simple life, having fun, watching the tournament right now, but that's not how it is. I can't rest until I do what must be done. You know what I'm talking about, right?"

She sighs heavily and looks at the small room around her. The ornate rapiers lean awkwardly against the ground and slowly Estelle reaches down and grabs the handle for both at the same time, curious.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle senses apprehension but also resolve from the magical weapons.

Gentiri watches Estelle, still sipping at his soup, his paranoid eyes rarely blinking, "Some of us gladly do what is asked of us.  Seems we are all destined for tragic ends."

It's hard to tell if is he referring only to his family, or to a broader definition of "we."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle realizes that she never put much thought into what might happen to her if her task succeeded. The way this halfling was talking, maybe it would kill her in the process. That didn't sound like fun, not to Estelle, not one bit. There's the reality that perhaps no one would know that she saved the world from the evil clutches of the Serpent Queen and no one would know of it.

If her resolve shook, just a little, she knew she wouldn't be able to do this. She could blend into shadows, have a few drinks, relax and live a life people expected of her, but apparently that's not what the Wanderer had planned, nor the deities. It all made her head swim.

"So I was wondering if you could tell me a little about your visions that you had where I was in?" Estelle asked this casually and with an exploring tone, hoping to not upset him.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

"Just people and monsters.  The giant man.  The half-dead woman.  The dragon-winged snake.  I've seen the giant man, gave him the dagger.  Now I've seen you, the half-dead woman.  I don't want to see the dragon-winged snake.  Nope.  Don't want to."

Estelle hears the halfling matron's voice bellowing through the house, "Time for tea!"

Gentiri flinches and huddles into his blanket, "Tell them I'm not feeling well.  I don't want to be around the children."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle gets up and moves to the hallway, when she spies the halfling woman she states pleasant, "Gentiri said that he's still not feeling well and the being around the children probably isn't the best idea. I hope that's not a problem." She smiles and retreats back into the room where she sits back down next to him, folding her legs in front of her.

"Where did you meet this giant man who you gave the dagger to? You said earlier something about a tavern?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Vidani harumphs, "Well, of course."  She meanders off muttering, "You'd think I'd never cared for sick people before.  Goodness, someone has to clean up Jolly's messes.  And who is that?  Me."

"The Hydra's Flagon.  He was there, eating, drinking, not knowing his destiny."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

"Yes, I know the place. How long ago was this?" Estelle asked. "Oh, and I've been wondering, what exactly did the dagger say to you?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

"Yesterday morning.  She...it...whispered horrible things to me.  Promises of power if I would wield it.  The power of a god if I slew Jolly with it.  It feeds on killing, death, grows more powerful with each soul it takes."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle moans audibly, "Yesterday? Oh, I was one day late." She screws her face up in frustration before releasing another moan.

She looks over at the halfling, "Just be lucky you did get rid of it, it probably would've tried to kill you as well."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentiri looks at Estelle sorrowfully, showing her the cuts on his arms, "It did.  I fought it.  But it was too strong.  If you find it, it will get to you to.  She...it told me not even a god could resist it.  Why do you think Jolly or Piper or Thanyx doesn't just go after it themselves?"

The sullen halfling returns to sipping his soup.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

"I know it will," Estelle states quietly, "But like you said, 'we are all destined for tragic ends.'" She stands up and leans down, kissing the halfling on the forehead.

"Thank you, Gentiri. You are a brave man to have faced what you've faced. Rest up and know that I'll do my part now to rid the world of this evil, however I must. You've been very helpful, and I'll keep in touch." 

She turns to move out of the room, hoping to run into Miraki if he's not surrounded by his family during tea. If he is, she'll attempt to get him somewhere to where his family can't hear the details of their conversation.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miraki excuses himself from the family table when Estelle emerges, "Don't worry about him.  We'll make sure he heals."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle smiles and then leans down closer, "I appreciate that. What he's been through, well, he's been very brave. You should be proud of him." She pauses, then continues, "I didn't want to say this in front of your family though, but your niece Norali, I'm sorry to say but she was killed. It tried to kill your brother too, but he was lucky. Again, I'm sorry to bear the bad news."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miraki nods, "That's what I suspected.  Thanks for telling me and thanks for getting Gentiri at least a little bit out of his funk.  I'm sure you have important, world shaking things to get to so I won't hold you up any further."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle nods her thanks and exits the cramped building. She begins the walk south and intends to make her way to the Hydra's Flagon, but stops to place her face in her hands, overwhelmed by the reality of everything. She takes a few deep breaths to compose herself before she starts up her walk through the empty streets.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

Estelle finds the Flagon closed, though she does hear something going on inside.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

Estelle attempts to open the front doors while actively listening. If it seems to be locked she would make her way around the sides to the back to see if there are any windows or other doors, in which she'd try the latter first, ultimately, she'd attempt to crawl through a window.

She had an underwhelming listen check of 5. But once inside she will use her *Charm Gaze* on any and all patrons, unless it's like a secret cult meeting with 40 people. Will Save DC 13.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

The noise is coming from the back and as Estelle makes her way there she sees several people climbing on ladders, carrying lumber and tools, and hears hammering from above.  It appears that they are repairing or rebuilding a section of the roof.

OOC: Is she still planning on using _charm gaze_?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

Upon seeing the rebuilding construction Estelle things better about her hasty decision to try and manipulate whomever she came across. These people just appeared to be unfortunate souls forced to work on such a celebrated day. She walks straight to the door as if she'd done it thousands of times before, so as not to seem out of place. She'll look and smile at the workers, but nothing extra, not unless this door remained locked as well.

On second thought...no.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

One of the workers, a supervisor of some sort since he doesn't actually appear to be doing any working, yells at Estelle, "Hey!  We're closed!"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

On third thought, maybe yes. But just with him.

Estelle looks hard at the supposed supervisor and then smiles. She doesn't say anything for a few seconds and then turns to move toward him, "Actually, you were who I was looking for, so imagine my luck."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 28, 2009)

Will save (1d20+2=17) 

The man catches Estelle's eye and stares for a moment, but then shakes his head to clear it, "Well, as you can see, I'm a bit busy, so make it quick."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 28, 2009)

Estelle looks at all the workers, busy with their tasks but still probably offering an ear to the conversation. She smirked unhappily and took a step toward the supervisor, "There was a giant man in here yesterday, I need to know some things about him."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.

The man harumphs, "Blasted ogre-blooded cretin scared away half of my customers.  Crazy halfling scared away the other half.  All I know about the giant fella is he came in, ate half the meat in my larder, drank more than his fair share and stumbled out after the loony halfling went on a tirade and gave him something I didn't see.  Oh, and the ogre was dressed like some sort of circus performer.  Now, please move along, we've got work to do."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle thanks the man and promptly leaves. The only useful thing she got out of him was that his ogre-blooded man was dressed in circus clothes, so he must've been in town for the tournaments, with some troupe or some traveling mummers. Without any other direction, and with a sigh, Estelle slowly made her way to the bustling noise that heralded what was sure to be a festival to remember.

No worries. I hope you enjoyed your weekend.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle feels an urge from the rapiers, as if they are trying to tell her something but lack the means.  Estelle feels a brief moment of nausea and suddenly sees her reflection in a nearby shop window...a different reflection.  The face in the mirror is a non-descript woman that would easily blend into the crowds.

OOC: Corath used her _disguise self_ ability.  If she wishes, Estelle can make a Will save vs the rapiers' Ego to turn it off.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle looks closely at the reflection and then down at the rapiers again, growing ever more impressed with the pair. She wasn't quite sure what to make of their 'feelings', but she didn't wholly disapprove of the idea of being disguised, especially with the notice she received in the jail. Maybe next time they can make her look a little less bland.

Estelle will roll with it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

The tournament grounds are a huge bustle of people, like the most crowded day in the market square multiplied by at least a hundred.  Exotic wares are being sold; lords, ladies and visiting dignitaries have elaborate tents set-up for entertainment; minstrels and entertainers occupy every corner they can find.

The far end of the field is currently hosting the archery event and those interested in the competition aspect of this four day affair are gathered there.  Grobnobble's Traveling Circus has a rather large tent set up on the other end of the field, with a large crowd gathered there as well.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle stands up on anything she can find that she won't get yelled at for and tries to look over the assembled mass of people. Being short had its advantages for when she wanted to blend in, but it did nothing for looking over long distances with many people around.

She looks toward the circus, for anyone or anything that could remotely be described with having ogre-blood. After a few seconds she hops down and begins to wend her way with deft maneuverability through the crowd and tents.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

The circus's entrance features depictions of the various acts contained within, painted direcly on the canvas of the tent.  Halfling tumblers, a high wire act, exotic trained animals, a freak show, gnomish clowns, and "The World's Largest Strongman!" all under the banner of the ringmaster, Grobnobble himself, a gnome in a top hat.

Curiously, as Estelle approaches and finally nears the entrance (where there is a 1 gold piece admission fee) she sees a notice: 

"We apologize for the inconvenience but Rungner, the World's Largest Strongman, is no longer with our show.

Anyone wishing to join Grobnobble's circus who can lift at least 1,000 lbs and stands at least nine feet tall, please apply within."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle laughs at the absurdity and realizes that she has no gold on her to boot. Things were just seemingly always out of her grasp, one step behind, one day late. She goes up to the fee-handler and muses sadly, "Aww, what happened to the strongman?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

The rather busy admissions fellow responds, "I don't know.  I think he quit.  Might ask our high wire gal, Anareesa after the show.  She was friends with him."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 4, 2009)

She sighs over-enthusiastically, "Really? Well drats! I came so far just to see him. Now I guess I'll have to wait for the rest of this now boring circus to go see my hero," she mutters the last bit under her breath as she picks her spot and tries to enter in with a large crowd of circus-goers.

She's going to attempt to go on in without paying, hopefully sliding on in during the midst of a mini-rush. Not sure what rolls you'll be needing.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC: Make a Hide check and a Bluff check.  Also, the rapiers are renewing the _disguise self_ effect (the duration is only about 10 minutes).


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 4, 2009)

How many times a day do the rapiers have that ability? Oh, three. I looked it up myself. Pat on the back. Okay, hide check of 27 and a bluff check of 12.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

Estelle has no problem sneaking past the admissions fellow and into the tent proper.  Currently, the audience is finding their seats and there appears to be another ten minutes or so before the show starts.  The high wire act performers are all at the base of the runged pole that leads up to the taut wire strung between it and a similar pole twenty feet away.  

A young human woman in the group seems distracted, glancing around the tent nervously and struggling with her practice routines.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 4, 2009)

Estelle aloofly wanders fairly close to the acrobats before looking at the young woman and hisses her name, "Anareesa," she subtly waves her over toward her, "Anareesa, I'm a friend of Rungner's." She'll attempt to appear as unassuming as she can.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

The nervous girl looks around, uncertain where the voice is coming from for a moment, until she spots Estelle finally.  Her eyes are fearful and she looks as if she might panic and bolt and any moment.

"I didn't mean for it to happen, I swear.  Tell Rossler I didn't mean it."  

She starts to back away.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2009)

Estelle takes a quick step back, totally confused, "Wait, what? No. No I don't know what you're talking about. Listen, I need your help with Rungner, he's in danger and I need to find him." She looks at her pleadingly and mouths a small _please_.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anareesa continues to back up, "This is a trick, Rossler sent you.  No one else knows about what happened to Rungner.  No one else knows!"  The other acrobats are staring at her strangely.  A gnome in a top hat has taken notice of the situation and shouts from the center ring, "Hey, leave my people be!  The show's about to start!"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2009)

Frustrated and with so many people around, now observing the exchange, Estelle knew when to cut her losses. She briefly considered charming the irritating girl, but that could go horribly awry. On one hand, however, she had given a name - Rossler. She could wait around until after the circus and grab the stupid girl and squeeze the information out of her, but who knew how long this disguise would last. So, with a curse and a glower, Estelle turned and exited the circus.

She wants to find this Rossler, he doesn't sound like good news. It'd be easiest to wait around for the girl, but barring that she's inclined to just grab some random person and ask who Rossler is. She could always go to the seedy part of time. Essentially, I'm not quite sure where to go as of right now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

OOC: Let's see how you do on a Sense Motive check.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2009)

I've never been more proud of Estelle than at this moment. And you should say the same when you hear she has a Sense Motives check of 0. 'Atta girl!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: Wow.    Hehe.  Alrighty, moving on...

One of the other acrobats, a lithe and lean half-elven man, follows Estelle, trotting to catch up, "Wait!  Please, wait just a moment."

Once he catches up to her, he continues, concern in his voice, "Anareesa is spooked.  She's usually very good natured and fun, but she left last night and when she came back, she was different.  I tried talking to her, but she won't talk to anyone."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2009)

"Where'd she go last night? And what happened to Rungner? He's who I need to find," Estelle looks at the half-elf and is briefly revisited by memories she does not want conjured. She knows she's being too flippant with names and information, but she's on a wild-goose chase it seems, and she never knows when one person might lead her to the dagger. Supposedly this half-ogre had it and if she could find him, well, then the fun really begins.

A -1 Wisdom modifier, no Ranks, and a Natural 1? Yeah, you know how that goes.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

The half-elf responds, "I don't know.  Like I said she won't talk about it.  But Rungner went to sleep yesterday afternoon and, well, he never woke up.  No one knows why...except maybe Anareesa."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2009)

She bites her lip hard and winces at the news. She was too late. Always too late.

"Do you know where his body is?" she asks flatly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

"The ringmaster, Grobnobble, turned it over to the city for cremation, I think."  Music begins playing inside the tent and half-elven man turns to leave, "I can try and get Anareesa to come talk to you, if you want."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle nods hurriedly, "If you could. I don't work for whoever she accused me of working for, I actually came to save Rungner's life, but apparently I was too late..." she trailed off at the end, hoping to inspire pity of some sort.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle ends up waiting about twenty minutes, more than the duration of the rapiers' _disguise self_ spell, when Anareesa comes out of the performer's entrance to the tent in the back.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle slides along next to her but not terribly close, "Hey Anareesa, thanks for coming out." She pauses just a second, not enough for the girl to get a word in. "Hear me out, I'm not working for whoever you think I am, but what I am doing was trying to save Rungner's life, apparently I'm too late. That's where you come in. I need help finding his killer, before it happens again, before other people's lives are lost and ruined. So, can you help?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anareesa immediately starts sobbing, "I didn't know, I swear.  I just...I just took it.  I needed the money.  I owed Rossler too much money.  It...it...said things in my mind, after I took it.  It said that I'd doomed Rungner.  I just wanted to get rid of it so I gave it to Rossler.  I'm sorry.  I'm so sorry."

She sits on the grass, burying her face in her hands.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle closes her eyes tightly and sighs one of relief. She reaches a hand down and strokes the back of the girl's head, "You didn't doom him. If anything it's my fault, I came too late to save him." She knelt down and whispered softly in Anareesa's ear, "When did you give this to Rossler and where can I find him? This is very important."

Under her breath to where only the two can hear, Estelle mutters out softly before she can answer, "You have no idea how lucky you are to still be alive."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anareesa sniffles and wipes some of the tears off her face with the back of her hand, "It was late last night.  He's one of the bosses in the Candle District.  He usually hangs out at the Widow's Walk.  I, I used to work for him.  He's gonna think I set him up.  He'll send his breakers after me."

She starts to panic again, but fights it down this time, though she's still breathing fast, "Who, who are you?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle continues to stroke the back of Anareesa's hair, "He'll have no need to do that, but don't stay alone either way, just be around people. That half-elf, he looks like he cares for you, stay near him." Estelle stands up and looks down, "And I am no one of consequence." With that she turns and briskly walks toward the city, keeping her head down and eyes looking toward the ground in front of her.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just after Estelle passes through the city gate, she catches a glimpse of the afternoon light glinting off of something.  A crystal-scaled dragon, and its apparent guardian...

A giant man.

Before she can get a closer look, they are gone, headed toward the tournament grounds.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle stops, watching, she reaches her hands down to her rapiers as she contemplates following this new Giant, possibly the giant from Gentiri's visions and not the poor unfortunate Rungner. But she couldn't let the trail of the dagger go cold. She needed to go to the Candle District, talk to Rossler and get the dagger from him. She knew it wasn't going to be easy, again, especially since this guy sounded dangerous. He sold women and he was a debt collector. She muttered, "Nice. This ought to be fun." And with that she made her way back into town.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

The rapiers seem to agree with Estelle's decision...at least she doesn't get any negative feelings from them at the moment.

The Candle District is as eerily empty as the rest of the city, perhaps moreso since the activities of this disctric don't really start until early evening and it still late morning.

The Widow's Walk appears, by its exterior, to be a fairly well to-do tavern and inn with multiple balconies facing the street from the second and third stories.  A spider-web motif dominates the decoration of the door frames and window frames, with a huge, fairly well done painted relief of a black widow spider covering the double door main entrance.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

"Wow, this seems...festive," Estelle shakes her head and clears her mind. She needs to play this as it goes, hopefully it'd be pretty straight forward, but doubtful. She'll test the front door, and if it's unlocked, she'll walk right in.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunlight filters in from the door, giving the spiderweb styled tables and chairs a garish look.  Lanterns, currently unlit, have purple and red shades that no doubt cast weird shadows in the tavern when customers are present.  A staircase on each end of the common room winds its way up to the second floor.  The bar is situated in the middle of the room, forming a circle in which the bartender stands.

The entire far end of the tavern, between the two staircases, is given over to a stage, with catwalks extending outward in three directions, putting whoevers on those catwalks right in the middle of a crowd of chairs surrounding that end of the stage.

Ascending from what must be a spiral stair of some sort in the center of the circular bar, a burly man emerges from below, carrying a crate full of wine bottles.  He spots Estelle and sets the crate on the bar, "We're closed, unless you're here to find work.  By the look of them rapiers, I'd say not, though.  What do you want?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle grins, "Maybe I am looking for work and I just like to put up a fight." She winks and takes a couple confident steps in, "I was told to speak to a man named Rossler, you him?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Nah, Rossler don't come in 'till later.  And most of our customers don't like girls who fight.  Ain't lady like, if you know what I mean."  He says this all with the non-chalant demeanor of someone who has seen just about everything and isn't impressed by any of it.

"What you want Rossler for, anyway?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Estelle straightens up a bit and loses the playful grin, "I can be ladylike, if that's what suits the need." She looks around, eying the layout and the design of the building. These places were always vastly different during the day hours. "How long 'til Rossler usually gets here?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

The man shrugs and is about to reply when a tall, slim, well dressed man with leather boots and gloves, a ruffled shirt and a plumed hat comes sauntering down the stairs, a scantily clad woman on each arm, "Ah, Estelle.  Pleasure to see you again.  I trust your employer is pleased with his purchase."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Estelle pauses for a moment, maybe a bit too long, before she mutters out, "I haven't received any complaints, and I'm not one to brag, so we'll just leave the rest for you to discuss with him." She has no idea what is going on or who this man is, but obviously, very obviously, he recognizes her as being Estelle, which cemented in her mind that there indeed must be some impostor taking her place and gambing and god knows what else. The thought made her very angry inside, but she contained it as best as she could and decided to play along.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

The flamboyantly dressed man shoos away his escorts, who return upstairs.  He saunters over to the bar and uncorks one of the bottles just brought up from downstairs, pouring himself a cup of wine and offering to pour her one, "It's a good vintage, I'm told."

He sips at his own wine, then continues, "I must say I am curious as to why you're here.  Silevran strikes me as one who prefers to do business in person."

He'd never told her his name directly, but she'd heard it whispered around the Necropolis.  Silevran.  The half-elven man with eyes black as a starless night, pomising power and decadence and immortality.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: ethandreeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww, where are yooooooouuuu?


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, I'm around. I just was giving time to think of something that would give this jaw-dropping revelation justice. I'll come up with something soon, never you fret.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2009)

Estelle takes the offered glass and quickly hides her face with the wine. It was all too much and none of it made sense. She still had no idea what another Estelle was doing and much less what _he_ would be doing with her. She puts the glass down gently, slowly, "I've not had many dealings with him, and the ones we have had were brief. I wish I could offer you more in small talk about my employer, but unfortunately I am finding myself lacking today."

The words were not her own, just enough to hopefully stop this small-talk, this line of conversation. His voice haunted her thoughts and dreams and he was toying with her, now, even after she had tried to leave that life. She lifted the glass again and took a drink. The wine was good, this man, presumably Rossler, was not lying.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

The man sets his glass down on the bar, "Well, let us cut to the chase then.  If you are not here on his business, then you must be here on your own business.  What can Rossler help you with?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle puts her glass down in turn and raises her eyebrows and shrugs, deciding a direct approach might work well with this flowery man, "Well, to be blunt, Rossler just acquired something that I need in order to complete my task. I mean to get it from him and hopefully he makes it easy." She looks square into his eyes at this last part and shrugs in the it-is-what-it-is approach.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

The man laughs, "Veiled threats will not work with me.  You should have realized that last night when Silevran tried to short me on my asking price for that dagger he so desperately wanted.  Now, what might I possess that you might want?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle's eyes widen when she hears that he's in town. Silevran. But she shakes the thought and looks at Rossler, "You should not fear me. If he is after what you have, this dagger, money is his nice way of getting it. But he will get it, by blood or coin, and that is no threat." She stands up, her chair pushing back uncontrollably, teetering on its legs with the quickness of her movements.

She takes a step back and speaks low, "You would do well to rid yourself of that dagger for it will take your life. Whether by the half-elf's hands or your own, your blood will be spilled. He is watching you. And this is no threat. Follow the dagger's trail." She takes another step back, her eyes wide with dismay and fright, it's difficult to distinguish between the two.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rossler's smile turns feral and altogether unfriendly, "I knew there was something wrong with you.  You didn't have those fancy rapiers last night.  That I could dismiss as just having acquired new toys.  But, not knowing that I've already concluded my business with Silevran and handed over that dagger to him, when you were there to see it, that proves it.  You, dear lady, are an imposter."

He pulls his own rapier, then his body starts to twist and strain, changing, sprouting whiskers and fur, and a rat's tail.  When the horrific transformation is complete he is a humanoid rat, standing before Estelle, rapier at the ready.

"Silevran will pay quite handsomely for you, I think.  Let us dance."

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle - AC: 17 - HP: 6 - DR: 5/Silver or Magic

Initiative roll of 29.

Estelle draws both rapiers and screams out in frustration. Before Rossler can react she rushes at him in a flash, one rapier slashing high, the other low.

I need Weapon Finesse badly. Two attack rolls with +1 Silver Rapiers, coming in at 11 and 15. Damage for each is 7 and 7.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Holy crap.  I'm not even going to bother with his initiative roll.

OOC: Since she caught him flat-footed, roll sneak attack damage for the 15 (that hits his flat-footed AC).  Also, the penalty for two-weapon fighting with two one-handed weapons is -4 (not -2), but a 13 still hits his flat-footed AC.  So, yes, you definately need weapon finesse.   

OOC: If he's still standing after the sneak attack damage, I'll post his action.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle - AC: 17 - HP: 6/6 - DR: 5/Silver or Magic

Estelle actually has Two-Weapon Fighting as one of her two feats, hence the -2. The other is Point Blank Shot. She has +0 BAB, +1 STR, +1 Magic Weapon, -2 TWF, totals to a +0 bonus.

Sneak attack damage against Rossler is 6.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Right, that's if the off-hand weapon is light, which it isn't in this case.  Rapiers are one-handed weapons (despite being able to be used with the Weapon Finesse feat).

Rossler looks down at the rapier plunged through his chest in utter disbelief for several moments.  Finally he slides off the silvered weapon and crumples to the floor in a heap, reverting back to his human form in death.

The barkeep watches the entire incident, a mild look of surprise on his face, "Reflexes like that ain't human.  'Course, neither was Rossler so I ain't judgin'.  Still, Rossler had some pretty powerful friends.  I'd watch yourself if I were you."

OOC: Add 600 xp to Estelle for that one round kill.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Can I get another 600 if I take care of the barkeep?

You are right, my mistake. What's your take on retraining feats? I'd ditch that Point Blank Shot for Weapon Finesse pretty quick like. We can even do a training montage complete with bad 80's music.

Estelle points the bloody rapier straight at the barkeep, spatters of the dark red flying off the blade as she whips it quickly, "If I were you, I'd leave this place and never come back. And I'd shut up too, you don't know what you're talking about. If people start coming after me, I'm coming after you. Count on it." She leans over the body and has no shame in rifling through his pockets, looking for anything that could lead her to Silevran or that she would find of value.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Weapon Finesse has a prereq of BAB +1.    I haven't allowed retraining, yet, and probably won't until I get my hands on the 3.5 PHB2 eventually.  However, next level Estelle could pick up a level of Fighter and get Weapon Finesse.

The barkeep is unfazed, "I work here, lady, and you ain't half as mean or powerful as Xanaphia, the owner of this place.  So keep your threats to yourself.  I'm not threatening you, I'm warning you.  Rossler was a go-between for the black market smugglers and such.  With him gone, there'll be some jockeying for position and someone might decide to take out the one who took out Rossler as a show of power."

OOC: I didn't have Rossler's possessions planned out, so I'm just going to roll a CR 2 treasure and convert the coinage to the most portable form.

[sblock=Treasure Rolls]CR 2 Treasure 1st roll = Coins, 2nd roll = Goods, 3rd roll = Items (1d100=71, 1d100=62, 1d100=23) 

Coinage (4d10=24)[/sblock]

Estelle finds 240 gold pieces in Rossler's belt pouch and a key ring with three keys on them.  Estelle recognizes the general shape of one to be the apartment key for one of the middle class multi-occupant buildings in the Merchant's Quarter.  The other two appear to be chest or drawer keys.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle pockets the coins and the keys and stands up, glaring at the barkeep. She walks over toward him and grabs her wine glass and drains what was remaining of it, "Since we're exchanging warnings, I'm not the dangerous one. Silevran is, his employer is. This could end with his death," she points to Rossler on the floor. "Let's hope it does." She turns and heads toward the door and with a hand on the solid wood she turns and addresses the bartender once more, "That is a good vintage, by the way."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Where is Estelle off to now?


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Why off to her new digs, of course.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Heh.  How is she going to go about finding it?


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm assuming there are many building that this key could appear to match? Honestly, other than putting the key into every building, she's tempted to go talk to that Anareesa girl, she might know. At least she could assuage her worries. I like that plan best. Back to the tournament!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Timeline wise, Estelle is entering late afternoon, after the archery tournament (and thus after the action currently going on in the main IC thread), but before the start of the Debate.

Grobnobble's has wrapped up its first showing for the day by the time Estelle arrives.  The tournament crowd is at a bit of lull, with some of the tournament goers going home for a brief meal in between events.

As Estelle approaches Grobnobble's Circus tent, she sees most of the performers gathered on the west side of the tent, enjoying a meal together while sitting in the grass.  Grobnobble himself is lecturing the group about today's performance, what went well, what needs improvement, and what was downright disastrous.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Standing in whatever shadow she can find while keeping an eye on the proceedings, Estelle watches the assembled group, trying to spot Anareesa. She seems perfectly content with waiting, knowing this gnome couldn't carry on forever. But he was still a gnome after all, so...

Watching all these people, these friends and associates, it hit her. She had just killed someone. Sure she had defended herself in the past, even stabbed a couple undead, but not a living, breathing soul. Admittedly it was kill or be killed, that rationale held true, but that did nothing to assuage the guilt she felt. Perhaps there was a newly orphaned child sitting behind the locked door her new key would open. She sighs heavily and slumps back a bit. She's always had urges to kill. Just moments before Rossler challenged her Estelle had an intense urge to plunge a dagger in his throat, but she resisted, much like she always did.

But did she just open the flood gates? She's spilled blood; warm, fresh, flowing blood. And the idea, the visual that replayed in her mind disgusted her and enticed her all the same.

She never did clean the blood of the blade, and so she unsheathed the rapier and stared at the newly congealed red-brown for a moment before wiping on the grass, spitting on the blade if she needed. Whatever she could to get it off, to get it out of her mind.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

The rapiers seem rather unhappy at one of them being put away dirty.  Estelle gets a strong feeling of disgust from them until the cleaning is done.

Grobnobble finally stops prognosticating and the assemblage starts to come up to recieve their day's pay.  Estelle spots Anareesa lingering near the back, alone and looking lonely, as if she were isolating herself for some reason.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 10, 2009)

Estelle apologizes to the rapiers as she puts them away and feels quite foolish when she does so. But when she spots the trapeze artist she seizes her opportunity and gracefully moves her way toward the girl, sliding up beside her, "Hey beautiful, saw you all alone and thought I should let you know that I took care of that little problem for you. So you've nothing to worry about. That's good right?" Estelle smiles at Anareesa, hoping for a smile or some happy reaction.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anareesa looks at Estelle with a puzzled look, "The only other person who calls me beautiful these days is Armand and he's not interested in girls.  I, I don't understand what you mean, though.  Did something happen to Rossler?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 11, 2009)

"You could put it that way, just know that he won't come bothering you ever again," she smiles that intoxicating smile. "But you said you worked for him one, right? Then do you know where these go to?" Estelle pulls out the set of three keys and isolates the one that looks like it's made for a residence, showing it to Anareesa.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anareesa gets a wary look in her eyes, "There was an elf lady that came around just after the show, asking about you...at least I think it was you.  The description fit, mostly.  I'm...I'm kind of confused now.  She said you were dangerous, but she looked kind of dangerous, too.  And, and familiar, somehow, like I'd seen her in a dream or something."

She reaches out and holds the residence key, though she doesn't pull it from Estelle's grasp, "This probably goes to Rossler's place in the Merchant Quarter.  I could show you where it is, if you want.  If you promise not to hurt me or kill me or anything."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle nods her head understandingly at the warning Anareesa provides, "I promise I won't hurt you. And to be honest, I think there's someone in town claiming to be me, because I've had people who I've never met speak to me like we'd known each other for years. I don't get it." She looks down, confused and frustrated. "But each time I see you, I'll just call you beautiful. That way you'll know it's the _real_ me.

"Do you have time to show me the apartment now? I'm not sure how much time I have before people start realizing Rossler's not around and start snooping around his place."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anareesa smiles shyly, seemingly the first smile she's had in days, "Ok.  Come on."

She leads Estelle back into the city and into the residential area of the Merchant's Quarter.  As night begins to fall, she leads Estelle to a second floor door in an apartment style building.

"This is the place.  I only came here twice and it was...well, weird.  Some kind of animal nest was in the corner where the bed should be."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle looks at her oddly, "You didn't know? I'll tell you when we're inside."

She takes the key and nearly inserts it into the door before she stops, "Did he like protect his door or something?" Estelle stands back and decides she'd better be cautious and check to see if the door is booby-trapped.

Confident that it's clear, she inserts the key into the lock and turns it.

Search check of 8, which I'm assuming will show Estelle that it's not trapped even if it is, so she'll open it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anareesa shakes her head, "The building owner evicts anybody who traps their door.  Rossler may have done something to his personal stuff, though."

The door opens with no surprises...other than the smell.  The apartment is a small, one room affair, about twice as large as a room at an inn, with the smell of an animal lair wafting from it.

A nest resides in the corner of the room instead of a bed, with a small, locked dresser next to it.  A locked wardrobe stands on the other end of the room, next to a wash basin and chamber pot.  In the middle of the room is a small table with two chairs.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle puts her hand over her mouth and nose as she walks in, shutting the door after Anareesa enters. "Ugh! I think I breathed some of it in!" She walks around the room, giving everything a cursory glance.

"Okay, when he attacked me, he turned into some sort of rat-man. Then when he died he turned back into a regular man. Kind of weird, I know." She walks slowly toward his nest and the dresser and wardrobe.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anareesa wrinkles her nose, "Yuck.  It didn't smell this bad the last time I was here."

OOC: Make a Search check (or, if she's being thorough, let me know what her Take 20 result is).


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle examines both the dresser and the wardrobe in turn, being extra thorough and cautious. "When was the last time you were in here?"

She'll take a 20 on both. Giving her a 26 search check.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

"Oh, it was over a year ago.  I joined Grobnobble's Circus the summer of last year to get away from all of this.  I've been touring with them ever since."

Estelle doesn't find anything of interest concerning the dresser, other than its locked.

The wardrobe, on the other hand, has a spring loaded needle trap of some sort, set to go off when the wardrobe door is opened.

OOC: If Estelle intends to try to disable it, go ahead and make the Disable Device check.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

"Do they pay you well or do they just give you food and- Wait! I found something here," Estelle puts a hand up to stop Anareesa in case she was planning on coming closer. "It looks like a dart that'll shoot out when you open this. I'm going to try to take it apart but if it hits me, well, do what you can to help me."

Estelle pulls out her tools and sets to work, attempting to jam the device.

She'll attempt to Disable the wardrobe with an 18.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

"Hey, wait, I don't know how to... I mean, I've never...you're not waiting.  Don't die.  Please, don't die."

Estelle manages to slip one of her thieves tools into the mechanism and wedge it just right.  OOC: DC was exactly 18.

The wardrobe should open without incident, assuming Estelle unlocks it first.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle exhales once the door swings open. She lets out a nervous laugh, "Wow, I didn't think I'd get that. I was afraid I was gonna get shot by a dart there, probably poisoned. No fun."

She opens the doors up widely, and then will do the same to the dresser as well, rummaging through anything useful or valuable, which hopefully would be plenty since the former occupant was a black market fence.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

The dresser contains undergarments and other assorted sundries of little value or use.

The wardrobe contains various outfits, most of which are of courtier quality.  In addition, a spare rapier (regular quality) hangs in the back of the wardrobe and a note, written in the flowing red script Estelle recognizes as belonging to the dark eyed half-elf, Silevran.

_Though I shan't bore you with the details, my business in the city may come under scrutiny by certain individuals.  I will pay quite handsomely for evidence of their demise.  They are members of an Adventurers' Guild group that journeyed to Silvergard.  Their descriptions follow.

A Tureni man of stern countenance, most likely a ranger.

Another Tureni man, younger, usually accompanied by a hawk.

A centaur.

A mountain dwarf, though be cautious in dealing with this one as his brother is likely well known to you: Ironhands.

An Azgundi man of wizardly training, somewhat scruffy.

An elven woman, blond hair and blue eyes, likely to be accompanied by the Tureni ranger.  Do not approach this one directly but instead report her where abouts to me.  I will collect her personally._


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

"Huh." Estelle folds up the note and hides it on her person. She then reaches in and grabs the rapier, offering it to Anareesa.

"Here. If ever you need to protect yourself, just poke them with the pointy end." She closes the wardrobe and the dresser and locks them both back again and heads toward the door. "I think I'm done here. You ready?"

I feel Estelle should see if she can't find the Silvergard group and warm them of what she's seen. She's not ready to join their ranks so if she spots them, she'd watch them for a bit before approaching.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2009)

OOC: I don't know if you've seen the OOC thread yet, but Renaldo's player is starting to figure things out.  

OOC: Where is Estelle going to look for the Silvergarders?

Anareesa takes the rapier, "Thank you.  I need to get back.  The circus has an evening performance and Grobnobble will throw a fit if I'm late."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 14, 2009)

"Yeah, let's get out of here before people coming looking for Rossler," Estelle says. And with that the two women leave the apartment, Estelle locking it before she exits the building.

She'll accompany Anareesa back to the circus and head over to where the tournament's festivities are being held. Now that night has settled she is sure that the archery contest that was earlier has since concluded. She'll stay around the edges of the whatever gathering, hoping to find a glimpse of the group and attempting to stay unnoticed and within whatever shadows she might find.

Indeed he's figured something out, maybe not that there's two Estelles but that something is up.

So Estelle will go to the Debate and try to go unseen by the group. She'll cloak up if she must too.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2009)

OOC: In that case, we're at a stopping point here.  I think, in the interest of keeping the suspense up, that we'll have you switch to this Estelle in the IC thread, starting at the debate.  Try to have the "other" excuse herself from the group after the conversation with the giant-man and Pryzm and I'll take her over from there.  It'll be interesting to see how the players react when the real Estelle meets Renaldo.  

If need be, we'll come back to this thread if the real Estelle goes off on her own again.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 27, 2009)

OOC: Resurrecting this thread for the solo endeavors of the loyal Renaldo and his journey into darkness.

IC: 

Estelle leads Renaldo by the hand through the city, to the Candle District, which, with the evening approaching, is just starting to see some activity, and into one of the larger establishments, the Widow's Walk.

The main door is decorated with a spiderweb motif and elaborate balconies on the second floor front the street.  Inside, the common room is lit with lanterns with red and purple filters, meant to give the room an eerie quality, though the sun's early evening light still mutes that effect at the moment.  The tables and chairs share the main entrances web-like design.  The bar is in the center of the tavern, with the bartender standing at its center, a small staircase leading down into the basement beneath where, apparently, all of the liquor is stored.  Two grand stairways on either end of the room lead upstairs.

The bartender looks up and, upon seeing Estelle, frowns, "Next time you kill someone, the least you could do is clean up the mess."

Estelle looks at the man quizzically, "I don't know what you are talking about."

The bartender rolls his eyes, "Don't play the twit with me.  Earlier today, you killed Rossler with those fancy new rapiers...hey, where'd the rapiers go?  Did you sell 'em?"

Estelle's eyes widen with alarm and she takes Renaldo upstairs, not answering the bartender at all.  She leads Renaldo to one of the private rooms, opening it with a key she produces from her vest pocket.  Within is a lush bed and mirrored wardrobe, a set of decorative doors leading out to one of the balconies.

Her demeanor is still condescending as she speaks to Renaldo after closing the door, "Now, we wait here for a while.  It would seem that there's another Estelle running around.  We'll need to dispose of her.  She is, afterall, an imposter up to no good, wouldn't you agree, my love?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 27, 2009)

All I ask is the Scott doesn't read what has already been posted in here. It contains sensitive Estelle material that I've tried to do a good job to hide from the party.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2009)

"Absolutely my sweet" he walks over to her and breathes in her ear with his wam breath, perhaps in the mean time we can test this bed to see if it is as good at what it need to do as seems." he says this as he is starting to rub her sholders, as one would to a lover. (I hope I dont get banned from en world for the suggestive nature of this post, but he _is _ under the pretense of being under the effects of a love potion.)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 27, 2009)

OOC: Just keep it PG-13.  

After about 10 minutes, there is a knock at the door and Estelle gets up to open it.

A half-elven man enters the room, his eyes as dark as night.  There is something altogether unsettling about this man.  Estelle closes the door after him.

The man looks Renaldo over appraisingly, finally speaking to Estelle as if Renaldo weren't there, "Who is this?  Someone useful I hope."

Estelle answers, "Oh yes.  He's one of Lady Nineveh's personal guards.  We've hit a snag, though.  The real Estelle is here in the city somewhere.  She killed Rossler."

The man's face turns darker and his voice takes an ominous tone, "That means she knows I have the Dagger.  We must plan our next move carefully.  Take this one," he indicates Renaldo with a mere nod of his head, "to our special room and do what needs to be done.  I'll be in contact when I've found our other target."

He turns to leave as Estelle stares at Renaldo intently.

OOC: Make a Will save.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2009)

will this work? :

1d20+2=21

edit:
who is the mature game open to?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: Just the players in Azgundi Tournaments and a couple of other folks I extended personal invites to.

Estelle stares a moment longer, then places a hand on the half-elf's shoulder, causing him to pause.  She says, "He's resisting me."

She approaches Renaldo slowly and cautiously, her voice taking on a dangerous tone, "Have you been playing me, this whole time?"

The half-elf turns and watches the exchange.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

"Whats that my love?" he nerviously figits with his uniform, 'primping' as it were


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: Make a Bluff check, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

1d20+6=7

*OOC: ick, I rolled a 1*

His hands must have been shaking or thesweat pouring from his brow, or some other clue must have given him away,. what ever it was, his ruse was over.

*OOC: does he need to roll inititive now?*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: That depends.  First, let's answer the following question: Do you want to play the doppelganger, masquerading as Renaldo?  From a purely game mechanical perspective, the doppelganger (currently disguised as Estelle) and the dark eyed half-elf will mop the floor with poor Renaldo if a fight breaks out.

IC: 

Estelle's eyes narrow dangerously, "Looks like I underestimated you."

The half-elf sneers, crossing his arms and leaning against the wall.  He says to Estelle, "I don't pay you to make mistakes.  Deal with him."

Estelle's form shifts and warps, until finally Renaldo finds himself looking at...himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

*OOC:*


hmmm, let me guess: iniititive, right?







initititive:

1d20+3=23









*OOC:*


 how is that for an extream! a nat. 1 followed by a nat 20!!







combat info:
A/C: 16, ff:13, touch: 13, hp: 17


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 30, 2009)

OOC: Do you want to play the doppelganger as Renaldo?  Because the doppelganger is going to win this fight unless Renaldo gets insanely lucky.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

*OOC:*


I have a plan: is the window open?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: There is a set of double doors made of glass (French Doors, though they're not called that, of course), currently closed, that lead onto a balcony facing the street.

Doppelganger's initiative (1d20+3=14) 

OOC: Renaldo has first action...what's he doing?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

item: flash pellet (complete adventurer page 119 )disguised as uniform button. Standard action: throw flash pellet in same square as doppleganger renaldo.
move action: run, dive through 'not' french doors, vault over balcony and fall to ground below (dc 15 Treat a fall as if it were 10 feet shorter than it really is when determining damage.).

if i figure this right i see a roll to hit (flash pellet) a jump (vault over balcony) and tumble (roll to absorb 10 feet of fall). right? I am not sure about the crashing through the double doors thing, though.
[sblock= srd tumble]
TUMBLE (DEX; TRAINED ONLY; ARMOR CHECK PENALTY)
You can’t use this skill if your speed has been reduced by armor, excess equipment, or loot.
Check: You can land softly when you fall or tumble past opponents. You can also tumble to entertain an audience (as though using the Perform skill). The DCs for various tasks involving the Tumble skill are given on the table below.

Tumble DC 	Task
15 	Treat a fall as if it were 10 feet shorter than it really is when determining damage.
15 	Tumble at one-half speed as part of normal movement, provoking no attacks of opportunity while doing so. Failure means you provoke attacks of opportunity normally. Check separately for each opponent you move past, in the order in which you pass them (player’s choice of order in case of a tie).Each additional enemy after the first adds +2 to the Tumble DC.
25 	Tumble at one-half speed through an area occupied by an enemy (over, under, or around the opponent) as part of normal movement, provoking no attacks of opportunity while doing so. Failure means you stop before entering the enemy-occupied area and provoke an attack of opportunity from that enemy.Check separately for each opponent. Each additional enemy after the first adds +2 to the Tumble DC.

Obstructed or otherwise treacherous surfaces, such as natural cavern floors or undergrowth, are tough to tumble through. The DC for any Tumble check made to tumble into such a square is modified as indicated below.

Surface Is . . . 	DC Modifier
Lightly obstructed (scree, light rubble, shallow bog1, undergrowth) 	+2
Severely obstructed (natural cavern floor, dense rubble, dense undergrowth) 	+5
Lightly slippery (wet floor) 	+2
Severely slippery (ice sheet) 	+5
Sloped or angled 	+2
1 Tumbling is impossible in a deep bog.

Accelerated Tumbling: You try to tumble past or through enemies more quickly than normal. By accepting a –10 penalty on your Tumble checks, you can move at your full speed instead of one-half your speed.
Action: Not applicable. Tumbling is part of movement, so a Tumble check is part of a move action.
Try Again: Usually no. An audience, once it has judged a tumbler as an uninteresting performer, is not receptive to repeat performances.
You can try to reduce damage from a fall as an instant reaction only once per fall.
Special: If you have 5 or more ranks in Tumble, you gain a +3 dodge bonus to AC when fighting defensively instead of the usual +2 dodge bonus to AC.
If you have 5 or more ranks in Tumble, you gain a +6 dodge bonus to AC when executing the total defense standard action instead of the usual +4 dodge bonus to AC.
If you have the Acrobatic feat, you get a +2 bonus on Tumble checks.
Synergy: If you have 5 or more ranks in Tumble, you get a +2 bonus on Balance and Jump checks.
If you have 5 or more ranks in Jump, you get a +2 bonus on Tumble checks.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: Make a ranged attack vs AC 10 (assuming you are just trying to hit the floor in the same square as the doppelganger).  You'll then need to make a Strength check to bust through the door.  I'll let you make the Jump and Tumble checks as part of the same action, though you'll take damage from busting through the glass.  If the Strength check fails, Renaldo won't break through the glass and his movement will be stopped at the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

Renaldo, who was adjusting his uniform when he realized he was caught, fins his hand at his flash pellet disguised as a button. with out thought he grabs it from the thin threads and throws it at the feet of the doppleganger:

1d20+5=20

(so faar so good)

then he runs to the double glass doors and tries to sholder through:

1d20=4

(erm, i don't think that does it. wish he had a better strength.)

he slams into the unyeilding door and then tries to open it the proper way:by the door handle . . .


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

Fort save (1d20+2=14) 

The other Renaldo shrieks in a voice somewhere between Estelle's and Renaldo's as it covers its eyes.

Its eyes still squeezed shut from the flash, it instinctively pulls a dagger and tosses it at Renaldo's square.

Dagger attack; miss chance due to blindness (50 or lower misses); damage (1d20+7=12, 1d100=35, 1d4=2) 

The dagger thunks solidly into the wooden door frame.

All the while, the dark eyed half-elf watches, making no move threatening or otherwise.

OOC: Renaldo's turn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

? action: open door (I do hope its unlocked)

move action: vault over balcony and tumble roll on street

*vault* over balcony
1d20+5=14

(not sure how high it is)

and *landing* on the street

1d20+8=26


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC: Opening the door is a move action.

Renaldo's jump is awkward and he lands hard, but is able to roll with it and avoid getting hurt.

Still recovering from the flash, but now able to at least see, the doppelganger moves to the balcony, its features warping back into Estelle's.

The street is crowded now and several people note Renaldo's landing.  "Estelle" looks around, then glares at Renaldo, not giving chase.

OOC: Where is Renaldo going from here?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

H taks his hat and tips with toward the now estelle and continues running at the top speed to where he remembered where ahoden was. he will need back up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

ps: how did you like that for a plan?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC: Good plan.    As with Estelle, Renaldo will have to wait a bit before being re-introduced in the IC thread.  Specifically, it will be shortly after the debate begins (which should be a couple of updates away since Muzdum is now out of the Archery contest).

So, a little patience for the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

50 gold piece item to save his life: it was worth it!

PS: I hope you laughed. it was ment to have a strong comical element to it. I wonder if eathandrew read this inter change.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

*Renaldo and Aleera vs the Thugs*

OOC: Roll initiative!

Aleera's Initiative (1d20+4=11) 

Four Thugs Initiative (1d20=18)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ok, here we go again.







Renaldo D'Argaussi ac: 16; touch: 13 ff: 13, hp 17/17

inititive:1d20+3=20 sweeeeet!

Renaldo moves into a position to flank with Aleera, then pretends to attack to the left, but is actually looking to fake out his oposing thug.
"Ha ha, Ho ho!"
1d20+6=8 

first round:
improved feint: can make a a bluff to leave the opponant flatfooted as a move action. this bluff is countered by a sense motive by the opponant with a bonus equal to the BAB of the recipiant of the feint.

std action will be to attack


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Initiative Order

20 - Renaldo
18 - Four Thugs
11 - Aleera

OOC: Go ahead and make your attack.  You can also revise your move action if you like since the thugs start the combat flat-footed (so a Feint won't have any added effect this round).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ok then, he will try his feint next round then! for now he will still manuver so there is a thug between he and aleera. with no map, I am not sure how to tell you more then that.







"cat and ouse it is mi lady."

Renaldo moves to flank with Aleera drawing his dagger and rapier. he salutes the thug between them and harries him to the best advantage of the situation.

"so you are the first to wish to die, eh?"

1d20+6=12, 1d6=2, 1d20+5=9, 1d4=1









*OOC:*


 hope the rapier at least hits!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 20, 2009)

The thugs apparently have some kind of light armor hidden under their cloaks as Renaldo's rapier is deflected by it.

OOC: Just noticing that Renaldo doesn't have the Two-Weapon Fighting feat, so his attack modifiers when attempting it should be +2 with the rapier and -3 with the dagger.  You do, however, get a +2 flanking bonus.

The thugs converge around the swashbuckler and the elf, attacking with knives.

First two against Renaldo; Second two against Aleera (1d20+3=11, 1d4+2=6, 1d20+3=4, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+3=21, 1d4+2=3, 1d20+3=7, 1d4+2=5) 

Aleera is stabbed in the arm by the thug between her and Renaldo, blood flowing freely.  Her eyes narrow on the thug and she comes at him with her longsword.

Longsword attack (+2 flanking bonus); Damage; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+6=16, 1d8+1=4, 2d6=10) 

Blood splatters on Renaldo as the thug's spine is severed.  He's dead before he hits the ground.  Aleera's grimace of pain from her wound has turned to a menacing bloodthirst.  There is an intensity to her now that makes her seem almost like a different person.

OOC: Make a Spot check, please.

*Round 2*

OOC: Next action - Renaldo


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2009)

*OOC:*


 no 2 wpn fghting. how did i miss not taking that? ugh







spot check: 1d20+2=5

clueless as usual, Renaldo will manuver to put another guard between he and aleera, if possible, this time he uses his rapier only.

1d20+6=18, 1d6=6 attack of 20, if he safely manuvers to flank


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

Renaldo stabs the thug through the chest and he falls to the ground, dying.

The remaining two thugs are suddenly rethinking their plan and turn to run.  OOC: Renaldo can make an Attack of Opportunity on one of them.

Aleera turns away from Renaldo, ignoring the retreating thugs, breathing heavily and covering her face.  She seems to be trying to calm herself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

1d20+6=7, 1d6=2 (even with flanking this is a miss i am sure)

*swish!*

As the thug escapes Renaldo looks to the lady Aleera and asks with genuine concern, "Are you alright m' Lady? You are bleeding, you need help now! We must hurry back!"

He re-sheaths his rapier and offers his hand for assistance.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

Aleera snarls, "I'll be fine.  Leave me be.  Go back to the others and tell them what you've seen.  Go!"

She turns to face him for a moment and Renaldo sees a serpent's eyes instead of her normal eyes.  She turns away again and heads back down the alley, away from Renaldo, at a hurried pace.

OOC: We'll put Renaldo back into the regular IC with the next update.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2009)

*blink blink*
Renaldo shakes his head  after Aleeera is gone then hurries to rejoin where he saw the others.

*trot trot trot...*


----------

